# Miss My's 1st Iwagumi Journal: Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long *LAST UPDATED MAY. 1st*



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of May. 1st*

Please feel free to comment, make suggestions, or ask questions :icon_wink

FTS as of Apr. 1st
FTS as of Mar. 1st
FTS as of Feb. 1st
FTS as of Dec. 1st
FTS as of Nov. 1st

*Hardscape:*
*Tank: * Mr. Aqua 12 Gallon Long Rimless (36"x8"x9")
*Substrate:* 15lbs of Eco-Complete (bottom layer) + 8lbs of Fluval Shrimp Stratum (top layer) + River/White sand + 12 Osmocote Plus Root Tabs
*Light:* 2x Clip-On Finnex 13W "Mini Spiral" CFL (Rated at 60W)
*Filtration:* 2x 501 Zoomed Canister Filters w/ Premium Carbon-Ammonia Neutralizing Blend, BioMedia & 100ml of Purigen
*CO2* Pressurized CO2 w/ mini glass diffuser
*Fertilizers:* RootMedic oneSTEP (Started Feb. 1, 2012) & SeaChem Flourish Iron/Nitrogen/Phosphate (Started Apr. 1, 2012)
*Misc:* 4 Seiryu stones, eBay Drop checker, Wal-mart thermometer, PetSmart Glass cleaner, eBay Bubble counter.

*Flora:*
*Emersed Growth- From 8.1.2011 to 10.1.2011* 
HC (Dwarf Baby Tears - Hemianthus callitrichoides 'cuba')
Mini Pellia/Coral Moss (Riccardia chamedryfolia)
*Submersed - Since 10.1.2011* 
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi) 
Weeping Moss (Vesicularia ferriei)
Blyxa Japonica (Blyxa japonica)
Süßwassertang (Monosolenium tenerum)
Hygrophila Pinnatifida (Hygrophila pinnatifida)
Erio Aquaticum (Eriocaulon)

*Fauna:*
2 Micro/Chili Rasboras (Boraras brigittae)
3 Otocinclus (Otocinclus macrospilus)
5 Horned Nerites (Clithon corona)
10 Snowballs + Offsprings (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white)

*Special Thanks To*: OverStock, H4n & PC1 for your generous RAOK's for this tank! (click on their names to see what I got from them) :bounce:

*Some very useful threads that got me to where I am today I would love to share:*
Am I Ready For Crystal Red Shrimps?
Best substrate to grow HC, UG & Belem emersed?
"New Tank Algae Syndrome" and how to prevent it?
API Test Kits for Successful CRS and Bee Shrimp rearing?
How to preserve Spinach, Lettuce and Greens for Shrimps?
TDS (Total Dissolved Solids) & It's importance in Shrimp Rearing
12G Long Mr. Aqua w/ 26W Compact Florescent Lighting - Too little or too much?
Calling out to ALL CRS keepers regarding pH, gH/kH, TDS, Water Temperatures & Changes

*Updates:* (click on any of the **UPDATE** below and it will take you to that exact post) :biggrin:

**UPDATE* Oct. 5:* :thumbsup:
50% H20 Change
Added 1 Blue Pearl, 4 Yellow Shrimp, 10 RCS (ALL shrimps females only), 5 Horned Nerites & 7 White Cloud after a 50% H20 change.

**UPDATE* Nov. 1:* :thumbsup:
50% H20 Change
Added 3 Seiryu stones (smaller than the ones before) & an Indian Almond Leaf (catappa) cut into pieces.
Removed Male Platinum Endler, Riccia Fluitans & Glosso.

**UPDATE* Dec. 1:* :thumbsup:
Added 120mm DIY Cooling Fan. Ultra quite yet very effective.
Removed DHG (Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula), 1 Tiger Nerite (Nerita natalensis) & Hydor Pico Evolution 200 Mini Pump.
Deaths 2 Orange Eye Blue Tigers & 3 Crystal Red Shrimps.

**UPDATE* Feb. 1:* :thumbsup:
50% H20 Change
Added 3 Otocinclus & started dosing Root Medic oneSTEP Solution.
Removed Micro Sword, Tropica 49 & Orange Eye Blue Tigers.

**UPDATE* Mar. 1:* :thumbsup:
30% H20 Change
Added Hygrophila pinnatifida, 1 Otocinclus & 2 Micro/Chili Rasboras.
Removed ALL of the M. Minuta & Christmas moss tree (temporarily for about 1 month).

**UPDATE* Apr. 1:* :thumbsup:
10% H20 Change
Added Weeping Moss Tree, Emersed HC, 10 Snowball Shrimps, an additional Zoomed 501 Filter and started dosing SeaChem Flourish Iron/Nitrogen/Phosphate.

**UPDATE* May. 1:* :thumbsup:
10% H20 Change
Added SS Mesh Prefilters

*On 7/30/2011 (Tank + Light + Mat)*:




*To prevent a cluster of pictures, I have spreaded out the pictures on different posts.
(Click on any of the dates below and it will take you to that exact post)*

*On 8/1/2011 (Day 1 - 20) Let it begin w/ HC!*

*On 9/9/2011 (Day 21 - 40) Spread HC out, add treated Seriyu Stones, M. Minuta, HM, Tropica 049, DHG and Micro Sword*

*On 9/19/2011 (Day 41 - 50) Added HygroSunset, Mini Pellia, Glosso and more DHG*

*On 9/30/2011 (Day 60) Just before filling up the tank. Added White sand on top of the original River sand)*:







*On 10/1/2011 @ 1:00AM (Right after filling the tank. No CO2 or Filtration added yet. Water is VERY clear.)*:

*Oct. 1 "First Day" Parameters:*
* TDS: 95ppm
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0.25ppm
* Alkalinity: 80ppm
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 10 / 0
* Temp: 70-75F
* pH: 6-7
* kH: 3 / gH: 4 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (9:30AM-11:30AM) (2PM-5PM) & (10PM-12AM)
* CO2 is on 24/7 (1-4 bps)
* No fertilizer dosing



*On 10/1/2011 @ 10:00AM (Morning after. Ran filtration and CO2 overnight.)*:



*On 11/1/2011 @ 10:00AM (Exactly 1 month later after flooding the tank)*:

*Nov. 1 "One Month" Parameters:*
* TDS: 72ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 69-75F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 2.5 / gH: 6 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

need more pictures! :icon_smil

that thumbnail looks really good!


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good but it is hard to tell since it only a thumbnail shot.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day 1 - 20 Emersed/DSM "Dry Start Method"*

*On 8/1/2011 (Day 1) Let it begin w/ HC!)*:




*On 8/20/2011 (Day 20)*:


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

I like that scape. You've created good depth front to back in a tank that is actually pretty narrow proportionally. I also like the LEDs you have behind it. Maybe use a piece of sanded (frosted) plexi to more evenly diffuse the backlight... Great tank. Great patience.


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

looking good! I've been considering the 12g for my next tank. Am I right to assume you'll be adding shrimp?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Totally subscribed to this one.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day 21 - 40 Emersed/DSM "Dry Start Method"*

*On 9/9/2011 (Day 40 - Spread HC out, add treated Seriyu Stones, M. Minuta, HM, Tropica 049, DHG and Micro Sword)*:


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful job setting it up, looks very sweet.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day 41 - 50 Emersed/DSM "Dry Start Method"*

*On 9/19/2011 (Day 50 - Added HygroSunset, Mini Pellia, Glosso and more DHG)*:






*Question:* Should I keep the Christmas moss tree?

A.) Yes
B.) Yes, but get a better looking driftwood piece for a tree.
C.) No. Looks better w/o one.
D.) _______________ (write your own advice).

Thanks : )


----------



## mwuf15 (Aug 3, 2010)

B.) Yes, but get a better looking driftwood piece for a tree.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

So that is 1 for B and I certainly agree : )


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Make that 2 for B.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Told my bf back home to take it out. Will take a pixs of it when I head back home to SD tomorrow : )


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i like it, i like it alaaaaawt!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lookin good. Why is your CO2 on nonstop? That is a quick an easy way to lose your shrimp. Lookin forward to updates!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> Lookin good. Why is your CO2 on nonstop? That is a quick an easy way to lose your shrimp. Lookin forward to updates!


Thanks. Its on nonstop to reduce the initial algae outbreak of "new tank syndromes" : )

Nothing is in the tank yet so that is what I plan to do for awhile just to get the HC and other plants adjusted with minimal algae. Planning to ad Horned Neriets, RCS and cheap White Clouds in the tank to help with the cycling at the end of this week. I will see how they do with the CO2 :biggrin:


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ahh gotcha. I havent had a lick of luck with nerites in my CO2 injected tanks. I recommend feeding them food high in calcium.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> Ahh gotcha. I havent had a lick of luck with nerites in my CO2 injected tanks. I recommend feeding them food high in calcium.


I heard in CO2 injected tanks their shells get messed up?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes they slowly start to deteriorate.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a bummer huh? Even at slow rates they will hurt the snails?


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Have as little as possible I'd say and keep their shells strong with calcium enriched foods


----------



## michaelxbarton (Sep 25, 2011)

great scape!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sampster5000 said:


> Have as little as possible I'd say and keep their shells strong with calcium enriched foods


Will certainly do that. Thanks! : )



michaelxbarton said:


> great scape!


Thank you :wink:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 5 Update (1st H20 Change)*

So far so good. No major algae outbreak yet. Just a few here and there that my bf diligently picked out. Crossing our fingers 

Oct. 5: Added 1 Blue Pearl, 2 Yellow Shrimp, 5 Horned Nerites, 7 White Cloud & 10 RCS (females only) after a 50% H20 change.

* TDS: 80ppm
* Chlorine: 0
* pH: 6-7
* kH: 2 / gH: 4 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (9:30AM-11:30AM) (2PM-5PM) & (10PM-12AM)
* CO2 is on 24/7 (1-4 bps)
* No fertilizer dosing


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

wow, that tank is great. Never liked the seperated areas but It works in your tank!


----------



## mwuf15 (Aug 3, 2010)

i wouldn't put those shrimps together, they will interbreed.


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

Your tank looks great, good job. Like mcwf12 said, your yellows and RCS will interbreed so I wouldn't put them in the tank together unless you are okay with wild colored babies.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Yeah I was going to say the same thing. You're going to get wilds, unless that is what you are going for. I honestly do want some wilds though.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

mwuf15 said:


> i wouldn't put those shrimps together, they will interbreed.


Thanks for letting me know. I am aware of such event happening so I only added females for all these shrimps. Made sure they are non-berried as well so they can't leave baby shrimps I don't want when we switch them out to CRS later on. The reason for the diversity is to see how each type reacts to the water conditions before adding in the CRS : )



HeathBar said:


> Your tank looks great, good job. Like mcwf12 said, your yellows and RCS will interbreed so I wouldn't put them in the tank together unless you are okay with wild colored babies.


Thanks for the warning. The reason why I did what I did is stated on the above post 



10gallonplanted said:


> Yeah I was going to say the same thing. You're going to get wilds, unless that is what you are going for. I honestly do want some wilds though.


Thanks as well, the reason why I did what I did is stated on the above post


----------



## mcqueenesq (Aug 29, 2011)

Love the preparation and the result. Subscribed.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 12 Update (2nd H20 Change)*

Still looking very good! Very little hair algae, but removed during the 2nd water change. Some of the HC's melted and float to the surface but its very little, much less than I expected. My lighting and CO2 must be on track :biggrin: 

Still crossing our fingers :hihi: 

*Oct. 12: *
Removed 1 Blue Pearl, 1 Yellow Shrimp, 7 White Cloud & 10 RCS (females only) after a 50% H20 change.

Added Blyxa, Star Grass, Downoi, 3(A) Grade & 1(S) Grade CRS

* TDS: 75ppm (before adding Fluval Shrimp Stratum) / 163ppm (after)
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 70-78F
* pH: 6-7
* kH: 2 / gH: 6 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (9:30AM-11:30AM) (2PM-5PM) & (10PM-12AM)
* CO2 is on 24/7 (1-2 bps)
* No fertilizer dosing


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

That's so beautiful! I love simplicity! It's so eye pleasing. Must be comforting to just sit there and just stare!


----------



## junko (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I just set one of these up myself and can't wait for it to grow out a bit. How are the lights working out for you, are they enough?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ibmikmaq said:


> That's so beautiful! I love simplicity! It's so eye pleasing. Must be comforting to just sit there and just stare!





junko said:


> Very nice!





Sparky007 said:


> Beautiful! I just set one of these up myself and can't wait for it to grow out a bit. How are the lights working out for you, are they enough?


Thanks everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 13 Update (Added Manzanita + Cholla Wood)*

Added a small piece of Manzanita & Cholla wood.

I really like this Manzanita piece my bf cut out, hopefully everyone else feels that same way. At least I think its better looking and less space consuming than the old piece. 

*Will attach moss over the weekend. Most likely Christmas Moss. (I have Fissidens, X-mass, Taiwan, & Flame moss I could also use). 

Any comments/suggestions? : )*

* TDS: 190ppm *(Change dramatically since the addition of the driftwood and the cholla. Weird? )*
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 70-78F
* pH: 6-7
* kH: 4 / gH: 8 *(Change dramatically since the addition of the driftwood and the cholla. Weird? )*


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

I think Fissidens makes the best 'trees'


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

raven_wilde said:


> I think Fissidens makes the best 'trees'


Thanks for your input. But I don't have enough to cover it initially, so should I just use fissidens at the top and christmas towards to bottom or its best to just use one? : )


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

looks cool 
i would add a back ground though, maybe white, or light blue what ever you prefer.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

plecostomouse said:


> looks cool
> i would add a back ground though, maybe white, or light blue what ever you prefer.


My bf and I have discussed about the blue background, but don't know how to do it. Is there light blue cardboard or paper we could glue to a cardboard so we can stick it in the back?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 14 Update (20% H20 Change)*

My bf just did a 20% to get the TDS, gH and kH down.

* TDS: 166ppm (The water change brought the TDS down by about 30ppm.)
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 70-78F
* pH: 6-7
* kH: 2.5 / gH: 7 (Also brought down kH and gH by 1 degree. Hoping to do a next small water change by Monday.)


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

haha bf doing lots of work here!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

pomby27 said:


> haha bf doing lots of work here!


I help out too! Cheering him on! :icon_wink Lol. J/k. Supposedly he wants to do all the "heavy" or "tedious" things for me and that happens to be water changes, planting this and that :biggrin:


----------



## pomby27 (Jan 27, 2004)

haha nice! aer you guys still in SD area? i'm around sdsu wondering if there are any good lfs around.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha leave the calculations and whatnot to the smarter one. Lol jkjk


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

pomby27 said:


> haha nice! aer you guys still in SD area? i'm around sdsu wondering if there are any good lfs around.


Oh I thought you were in long beach somewhere. SDSU, not really, I don't think there are many nice LFS's around San Diego. The only two large enough to spend more than 15 minutes in would be Pet Kingdom and Aquatic Warehouse but they are way over-priced most of the time :eek5:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW!!! How did I miss this??! That's such a beautiful tank. You did so well. I Love the scape. Beautiful.. subscribed! Post more pics pls!


----------



## DK4783 (Sep 9, 2011)

how do you clean the sand path in the middle?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> WOW!!! How did I miss this??! That's such a beautiful tank. You did so well. I Love the scape. Beautiful.. subscribed! Post more pics pls!


Thanks! : )



DK4783 said:


> how do you clean the sand path in the middle?


My CRS and Nerites will do the cleaning :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

agentkhiem said:


> I keep looking at the blue light.


My bf ordered those. I believe they are 10,000K lights, very white so it looks blue in the picture somehow :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 18 Update (50% H20 Change + Christmas Moss Tree)*

Did a 50% to get the TDS, gH and kH down yet again.

Added Christmas Moss to the Manzanita.

*Before 50% WC*
* TDS: 212ppm
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 4 
* gH: 9

*After 50% WC*
* TDS: 103ppm
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 2
* gH: 6


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

the ph is at 2? Very nice tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Couesfanatic said:


> the ph is at 2? Very nice tank.


I typed it in wrong. Lol. Nice catch. Thanks!


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice scape My Thai! I like your little tree and the HC is filling in nicely


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

bsk said:


> Nice scape My Thai! I like your little tree and the HC is filling in nicely


Thanks Brandon! Yes, some of those are your HC and some were locals I collected. Emersed growth sure does help a budget :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Should I leave the back of my tank clear (just the way it is) or get some type of blue backing on it?


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

It has a a nice dreamy feel to it with all the light effects. IMO a while background will go well.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I would get some frosted clear laminate and put two layers on the back of the tank. You'll be able to see the lights and it will blur whatever is behind the tank giving a nice infinite background effect.


----------



## mjbubbles (Aug 26, 2011)

Beautiful tank! Subscribed!
I vote for some kind of background to diffuse the leds a bit.

Congratulations!


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

ADA said:


> I would get some frosted clear laminate and put two layers on the back of the tank. You'll be able to see the lights and it will blur whatever is behind the tank giving a nice infinite background effect.


Ooooh! This! do this!

<3 Your Tank!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll take your votes! : )

A: Baby Blue









B: Frosted White









A nice video of something that looks like A: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HxX5fqC4ETs&feature=related

*If anyone have any ideas for how to apply the background without moving the tank, that would be great. Moving the tank now won't be possible with the plants, water, etc. so it'll just have to be something I can just place in the back.*


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Baby Blue!

It will totally look best with the tree, path, etc.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I'll take your votes! : )
> 
> B: Frosted White


I vote B!


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great looking tank =).

my vote would be the first one.

I asked a question about the ada backgrounds on this forum awhile back and someone posted this very useful tutorial on how to make the backgrounds

http://williamaquascaping.blogspot.com/2008/12/using-colored-posters-as-lighted.html

Look forward to more pics and see this one progress =).

Have you decided on which shrimp to keep?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like 2A's and 1B. I think I will decide once I get 5 total votes : )

DJ, thanks for such a great link. Very well drawn out. Unfortunately the tank is barely 1 inch from the wall, so it'll be a problem to do it unless I can drain the tank down to just 25% water or something. 

Should I? It's worth it doesn't it? :icon_mrgr


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I vote frosted. I frost my tanks anyways with window tinting sticker. You could do that with the tank filled.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I vote baby blue...the lush greens jump out better in my opinion. I think your little moss tree will look awesome as it contrasts up through the blue backing.

A!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like Baby Blue is the winner! : )

Will start at that project shortly when I have more time next week. Will post picture updates once that is complete.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 21 Update (20% H20 Change)*

Did a 20% to get the TDS, gH and kH down yet again.
Took out 6 of the 7 Seiryu Stones to test their effect on TDS over the weekend :biggrin:

*Before 20% WC*
* TDS: 187ppm
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 5 
* gH: 9

*After 20% WC*
* TDS: 142ppm
* pH: 6.5
* kH: 4
* gH: 7


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Ohhh Keep us posted on your seiryu stone experiment! I have a bunch of that in my tank, and I think Im going to have to remove it too.. 



NeoShrimp said:


> Did a 20% to get the TDS, gH and kH down yet again.
> Took out 6 of the 7 Seiryu Stones to test their effect on TDS over the weekend :biggrin:
> 
> *Before 20% WC*
> ...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Ohhh Keep us posted on your seiryu stone experiment! I have a bunch of that in my tank, and I think Im going to have to remove it too..


I thought you were able to breed your SSS CRS in your tank with really high TDS (400ppm)? They are such beautiful little guys btw. About how many lbs of the stone do you have in there?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I thought you were able to breed your SSS CRS in your tank with really high TDS (400ppm)? They are such beautiful little guys btw. About how many lbs of the stone do you have in there?


Thank you!


Yeah, I have them breeding like little bunnies lol.. and yep, the TDS was over 400.. I probably have about 4 pounds of it in there.. 

I still want to try to get it better though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

ADA said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have them breeding like little bunnies lol.. and yep, the TDS was over 400.. I probably have about 4 pounds of it in there..
> ...


That makes me sound stupid for freaking out over a tds of 300 for my TTs and rili's...


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have them breeding like little bunnies lol.. and yep, the TDS was over 400.. I probably have about 4 pounds of it in there..
> ...


Wow. You must have set a new record for breeding SS and SSS in 400ppm water with 4lbs of Seiryu stones. Incredible! I would assume your kH and gH is pretty much like mines, if not more, so in a way that is a relief that they WOULD breed, just survivability might not be optimal due to the high kH. Even so, I see that you have a very steady population going on.

*You wouldn't happen to test for kH and gH too do you in that tank? How often are your water changes and how many % usually?*


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had no deaths that I noticed, and a very fast growing population. Started off with just 6 total. Now I can count at least 50 in plain view at any time. It did take a while to get them to breed, and I remember with some lower quality shrimp I had in the same tank, I lost a few batches of babies.

My goal has been to get some really nice quality shrimp acclimated over a few generations to be able to tolerate Hawaii's tap water.

The regular "high grade" shrimps that are available locally are weak and sickly at best.. they are SSS etc, but the colors are not quite as solid and they just seem like less quality in general. 

These new half dozen I got were only SS/SS+ not SSS, but their colors are OUTSTANDING, and the white is extremely solid. The shrimps you see in my pics are mostly offspring from those. Even though the parents are only SS/SS+, I'm getting a LOT of SSS babies from them, and even some crowns and flower heads. Additionally, I have not had even one baby from them that is less than S quality, and maybe only 3 or 4 S grade that I can remember.. All the rest are at least SS, but mostly SS+/SSS.

They are less sensitive to water conditions, much prettier and just nicer than any shrimp I've been able to find locally.. 

Strangely though, I gave some of the babies to someone here who actually has BETTER water quality than me (RO) and they lost some color for him and were not looking good at all. He gave me back one of them, and back in my bad water, it colored up nicely again.. I have no idea why.. 

Anyways, sorry for the long reply!

Just wanted to share my experience with these lovely little creatures. 



NeoShrimp said:


> Wow. You must have set a new record for breeding SS and SSS in 400ppm water with 4lbs of Seiryu stones. Incredible! I would assume your kH and gH is pretty much like mines, if not more, so in a way that is a relief that they WOULD breed, just survivability might not be optimal due to the high kH. Even so, I see that you have a very steady population going on.
> 
> *You wouldn't happen to test for kH and gH too do you in that tank? How often are your water changes and how many % usually?*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> I've had no deaths that I noticed, and a very fast growing population. Started off with just 6 total. Now I can count at least 50 in plain view at any time. It did take a while to get them to breed, and I remember with some lower quality shrimp I had in the same tank, I lost a few batches of babies.
> 
> My goal has been to get some really nice quality shrimp acclimated over a few generations to be able to tolerate Hawaii's tap water.
> 
> ...


I love detailed replies like that. Very informative for myself and any others who might be reading in. We often get scared to fall of the "norm" but like yourself, as far just the TDS and Seiryu stones alone, it is really off the norm, yet you are more successful than ever. I would imagine you have much more breeding for you if they were just A-S grades. *Since you have more stones than I do, I would assume your kH and gH is pretty high too. You don't test for those by any chance?*

I can certainly relate to you in regards to their coloring. Ever since I added the 4 remaining CRS from my RCS tank over, they have colored out so well. I am so impressed! I had a dozen in my RCS tank altogether and over the course of about 2-3 months, all but 4 are left and I had an SS in there too. The RCS are such bullies :icon_mad:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I love detailed replies like that. Very informative for myself and any others who might be reading in. We often get scared to fall of the "norm" but like yourself, as far just the TDS and Seiryu stones alone, it is really off the norm, yet you are more successful than ever. I would imagine you have much more breeding for you if they were just A-S grades. *Since you have more stones than I do, I would assume your kH and gH is pretty high too. You don't test for those by any chance?*
> 
> I can certainly relate to you in regards to their coloring. Ever since I added the 4 remaining CRS from my RCS tank over, they have colored out so well. I am so impressed! I had a dozen in my RCS tank altogether and over the course of about 2-3 months, all but 4 are left and I had an SS in there too. The RCS are such bullies :icon_mad:


Haha, well thank you! I sometimes ramble on too long.. Glad you find my words helpful. :big grin:


I love your enthusiasm!! Yes, isn't it nice to see beautiful SOLID colors on CRS? They are so gorgeous!

I have not checked my KH/GH in a long time, so actually this might be a good reason to test! I'll go do it now and get back here to give you the results within half an hour or so


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Oops.. half an hour has long gone by... I haven't done the testing yet, but I'll do it before I go to bed. Sorry about that!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay, so here are my test results.. 

PH: 7.6
KH: 4.5
GH: ?? See below.. 

I don't understand the conversions and all of that very well, I guess I should learn about it.. so I put in the details of my testing in case I did it wrong.

It took 5 drops to get the water to turn from blue to yellow,which is according to the chart is 89.5 ppm.
here's the chart:










Then the other chart says 50 - 100 converts to 3º - 6º.










That means my KH is around 4.5, right?

Now, this is where I'm a little confused... the GH test has the same instructions.. BUT! It took 13 drops for it to change color. Thirteen! That is literally "off the chart", which only goes to 12.. see above.... 

Any idea what's going on with that? Could it possibly be THAT high, and my shrimpies are still thriving?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Okay, so here are my test results..
> 
> PH: 7.6
> KH: 4.5
> ...


Wow, you must be either the luckiest shrimp hobbiest right now or you are just simply good but don't know it. Lol. Your pH is "off" for CRS breeding as well as kH and gH. I hope this makes your happier than it does offending you because as I have mentioned, how could your values be so different than most CRS breeders yet have a growing colony?

*Here is the norm.* And I could basically remember this because I have seen it 100's of times.
pH: 6-6.5
kH: 0-1
gH: 4-5
TDS: 150-200ppm
Temp: 70-76F

*This is you*
pH: 7.6
kH: 4.5-5
gH: 12-13
TDS: 400ppm
Temp: Unknown

Just based on that, the only thing you did that is considered proper for successful breeding is just perhaps the water temp, everything else is off so even until now I am in awww 

I use the same test kit by the way, and yes, it could take more than 12 drops. Looks like you have "hard" water. Your CRS must be carrying the hardiest genes ever! :biggrin:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Wow I don';t know how I missed this tank.. Very beautiful scape.. i love it!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

doncityz said:


> Wow I don';t know how I missed this tank.. Very beautiful scape.. i love it!


Thanks!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Wow, you must be either the luckiest shrimp hobbiest right now or you are just simply good but don't know it. Lol. Your pH is "off" for CRS breeding as well as kH and gH. I hope this makes your happier than it does offending you because as I have mentioned, how could your values be so different than most CRS breeders yet have a growing colony?
> 
> *Here is the norm.* And I could basically remember this because I have seen it 100's of times.
> pH: 6-6.5
> ...


It makes me happy, but a little anxious! LOL

I knew that they were in tough conditions.. I didn't really realize it was this extreme though. It makes me want to improve their conditions and see if they do even better. 

My temp is always around 74 (Central a/c)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> It makes me happy, but a little anxious! LOL
> 
> I knew that they were in tough conditions.. I didn't really realize it was this extreme though. It makes me want to improve their conditions and see if they do even better.
> 
> My temp is always around 74 (Central a/c)


The rule of thumb I was taught: "Don't change what isn't broken". If they aren't dying on you and as long as your birth > death, I wouldn't change a thing. You mentioned you have donated some to local members and although they have better parameters, they lose their color, etc correct? That should be a good indicator to just keep things the way they are. Perhaps just aim for a slightly lower TDS, gH and kH but I wouldn't think anything too substantial :biggrin:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks, that's very good advice! Yeh, I felt bad because the ones I gave to another member were so nice when I took them out of my tank, but lost lots of color, and yep, his conditions are MUCH better than mine.. we couldn't figure out why this happened, but I can only guess that because the difference is so drastic to what the shrimps were born and raised in, they were just too stressed, even with good acclimation.
He has another of mine now, so we're going to see if he stays colored this time.. so far so good.
I reckon that's exactly what I'll do.. just try to lower the TDS and leave the rest be.
The stones in my tank are so nice, so its a real shame to take them out.. that's why I still haven't gotten around to it yet.. haha




NeoShrimp said:


> The rule of thumb I was taught: "Don't change what isn't broken". If they aren't dying on you and as long as your birth > death, I wouldn't change a thing. You mentioned you have donated some to local members and although they have better parameters, they lose their color, etc correct? That should be a good indicator to just keep things the way they are. Perhaps just aim for a slightly lower TDS, gH and kH but I wouldn't think anything too substantial :biggrin:


----------



## micr0 (Aug 27, 2011)

tank looks great! Question- would the Zoomed spray bar fit on the side walls of this tank or is it too big?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

micr0 said:


> tank looks great! Question- would the Zoomed spray bar fit on the side walls of this tank or is it too big?


Thanks!  The spray bar is too long for the sidewalls. I was hoping to have it fitted there in the first place but didn't work. A custom one could work.


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

You can always cut it and then plug the end. Ehiems are easy to find replacement parts if you ever wanted to change it again


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

dj2606 said:


> You can always cut it and then plug the end. Ehiems are easy to find replacement parts if you ever wanted to change it again


+1 !!

I actually make all of my plumbing for my Eheim, (and my Zoomeds) using clear Acrylic tubing.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dj2606 said:


> You can always cut it and then plug the end. Ehiems are easy to find replacement parts if you ever wanted to change it again


Oh. I see how that could be done. This is a Zoomed 501, where can we find replacement parts if we accidentally mess it up somehow?

Also. I would predict the outflow would be very intense if it went from 6 holes down to about 3 or 4 once its cut. Will this make the current too strong?


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=416&category=13

Just to give you an idea on flow, my filter is rated (actually flow is always less than what the claim btw) 315gph on a 55g with 2 rio power heads. I don't think you cutting it down wouldn't be a problem


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dj2606 said:


> http://zoomed.com/ecom/ProductDetail.php?id=416&category=13
> 
> Just to give you an idea on flow, my filter is rated (actually flow is always less than what the claim btw) 315gph on a 55g with 2 rio power heads. I don't think you cutting it down wouldn't be a problem


Thanks! Will discuss it with my bf. I think he positioned it like that because his friend told him that way it will give more flow throughout the tank or something, I'll double check but the idea is certainly great since you won't see too much of the hose and stuff in the middle of the tank : )


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Oh. I see how that could be done. This is a Zoomed 501, where can we find replacement parts if we accidentally mess it up somehow?
> 
> Also. I would predict the outflow would be very intense if it went from 6 holes down to about 3 or 4 once its cut. Will this make the current too strong?


If the flow is too strong going from 6 holes to 3 or 4, make the 3 or 4 holes slightly larger, bit by bit until you're satisfied with the flow.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> If the flow is too strong going from 6 holes to 3 or 4, make the 3 or 4 holes slightly larger, bit by bit until you're satisfied with the flow.


I discussed it with my bf. He said his friend Julian told him to try to center it to the middle as best as possible to give a good flow throughout the tank. Without good flow, algae will bloom so I guess that is why he positioned it in the middle


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oct. 24 Update (3rd H20 Change)*

Still looking great! A little hair algae still, but removed during the 3rd water change. Some of the HC's are still melting and floating to the surface but it is much less since the 2nd water change. My lighting and CO2 kept the same since the last time since it is obviously working well. 

Still keeping my fingers crossed until the tank reaches 1 month :biggrin: 

*Oct. 24:*
Added 1 Tiger Nerite & 1 Bridge (WalMart :icon_roll) 

* TDS: 73ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 70-76F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 2 / gH: 4 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is on most of the time (1-2 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't your TDS a bit low?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love your tank. Yes, it's very important for the water to me moving throughout the tank. Any "dead spots" will indeed cause algae problems. I actually found a solution for mine, to keep the water flow consistent throughout the tank. I split the out flow into two, and have one at each end pointing in a way that caused a circular current, kind of likes whirlpool but much less violent of course! It works beautifully.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

ha...cool bridge...


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You should make it a fissidens bridge!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Isn't your TDS a bit low?


Yes it is, but I am expecting for it to climb back up shortly due to the 1 stone left in there, if it doesn't by the end of the week I'll add more...slowly to see how the TDS changes with every additional stone added : )



ADA said:


> Gorgeous! I love your tank. Yes, it's very important for the water to me moving throughout the tank. Any "dead spots" will indeed cause algae problems. I actually found a solution for mine, to keep the water flow consistent throughout the tank. I split the out flow into two, and have one at each end pointing in a way that caused a circular current, kind of likes whirlpool but much less violent of course! It works beautifully.


Thanks again! I am glad you found your solution. Your tank is also very beautiful.



shrimpnmoss said:


> ha...cool bridge...


Thanks! Its from WalMart. Lol.



jkan0228 said:


> You should make it a fissidens bridge!


I'll think about it. I was actually thinking dropping small pieces of mini pellia on it so it can slowly grow on the bridge, makes it look "older" : )


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

You almost need a lady and gentleman caller figurine in that tank. Taking a nice romantic stroll across that bridge.....awwww......


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> You almost need a lady and gentleman caller figurine in that tank. Taking a nice romantic stroll across that bridge.....awwww......


I do? Lol. I see my CRS hanging around the bridge often and there is only 4 of them in the tank still. When I have around 20 or so, I will be hoping to see shrimp romance on the bridge instead : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is an awesome tank scape! I can almost see you arranging little rows of rice paddies. Don't the shrimps and snails keep messing up your white sand "river"?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> That is an awesome tank scape! I can almost see you arranging little rows of rice paddies. Don't the shrimps and snails keep messing up your white sand "river"?


Lol. Thanks! I wonder if anyone could do a scape like that, like a rice paddy...coutryside kind of scape. That would be so cute! The shrimps aren't messy and they don't really play with the white sand. The nerites do when they move, that is why we get the smallest, the horned nerites, no larger than a pea so they can't really mess anything up. :smile:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

The back wall is hard to come by because the back of the tank and the wall is barely a 1 inch gap. From all the online methods to make the "blue sky", the requirement is at least 3inches


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> The back wall is hard to come by because the back of the tank and the wall is barely a 1 inch gap. From all the online methods to make the "blue sky", the requirement is at least 3inches


Ohhhh here's an idea.... use some sort of frosted laminate, that you can see through, but very blurred, and use a blue sky background but instead of sticking it on the back of the tank, pin it to the wall behind.. that way you have a 3 inch gap between your diffused/frosted background, and the blue sky, which should give you a very nice realistic/infinite/distance for a background.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

TBH, I always liked these kind of tanks - low, but long. I hope my MTS (Many Tank Syndrome) is not acting up again. Brrr.... getting the chills now.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Ohhhh here's an idea.... use some sort of frosted laminate, that you can see through, but very blurred, and use a blue sky background but instead of sticking it on the back of the tank, pin it to the wall behind.. that way you have a 3 inch gap between your diffused/frosted background, and the blue sky, which should give you a very nice realistic/infinite/distance for a background.


Always trying to push me to go frosted huh? Lol. Is there such thing as a blue frosted btw?



doncityz said:


> TBH, I always liked these kind of tanks - low, but long. I hope my MTS (Many Tank Syndrome) is not acting up again. Brrr.... getting the chills now.


Just tell yourself "It'll be my last...it'll be..." : )


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

OHHHHH Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy............
I love the set up. I love the carpet.
WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..................


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Always trying to push me to go frosted huh? Lol. Is there such thing as a blue frosted btw?



Hahah! Yes!!!! If u don't, I will. Lol. Wait. Maybe I will anyway!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> OHHHHH Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy............
> I love the set up. I love the carpet.
> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..................


Thankie! :biggrin:



ADA said:


> Hahah! Yes!!!! If u don't, I will. Lol. Wait. Maybe I will anyway!


Please do so. Would love to see what you mean :icon_wink


----------



## 05black6mtc (Aug 11, 2011)

Good looking tank.
You may want to angle your lights a little bit toward the middle to give it more light?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

05black6mtc said:


> Good looking tank.
> You may want to angle your lights a little bit toward the middle to give it more light?


Thanks! The lights are at their optimal level. Whats left that needs adjustment is getting a longer cover for the light on the right : )

Surprisingly though, the HC's in the middle grows the best. Grows low and greenest.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 1 Update (4th H20 Change)*

*We made it! 1 full month since the tank got flooded. It is turning out more beautiful than we had expected :bounce:.*

Very little (almost none) algae now. Removed during this 4th water change. The HC's basically stopped melting almost. Only a tiny bit here and there, but I am sure there will be no more melting by the 5th H20 change. My lighting and are kept the same since the last time but my bps have been lowered as planned.

Still keeping my fingers crossed until the tank reaches 2 months. I believe that is when we need to start dosing... 

*Nov. 1:*
Added 3 smaller Seiryu stones back into the tank after a few treatments. My bf really likes the looks of these 3 (since he spent close to 1hr. picking them out in the sun), so we give it one last try : )
1 Indian Almond Leaf (catappa) cut into pieces.
Removed Riccia fluitans

* TDS: 72ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 69-75F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 2.5 / gH: 6 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

2 weeks after adding the first group of CRS, we now have some mating! :icon_mrgr


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Any berries? That FTS looks very nice. Maybe a shot of just the stones? How many CRS did you add? Looking great!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 2 Update (Shrimps finally arrived) Ya!!!!!*

After 1 month of submersed cycling, the shrimps finally came in! Ya!!!
Currently going through acclimation process. Will add them t to the tank later tonight! :icon_wink

*Eric!* Thank you once again for this long awaited graduation gift for my bf and I. We deeply appreciate your kindness, support, and for such a beautiful  gift. :bounce:

I tested the water parameters when they are released in the temp. jars and here is what it is:

*Temp: Both 70F
TDS: 262ppm for CRS and 287ppm for OEBT
kH: Both 0-1
gH: Both 5-6*

*10 CRSs (SS - SSS)*




*10 OEBTs*


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd gladly trade some rili's for those OEBT's in the future if you'd want.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Any berries? That FTS looks very nice. Maybe a shot of just the stones? How many CRS did you add? Looking great!


Thanks! The stones are Seiryu. You think they are FTS? What is FTS btw? I added 4 since 2 weeks ago just to test how they'll do with CO2 and stuff, and obviously they are doing great right? Breeding and all : )



jkan0228 said:


> I'd gladly trade some rili's for those OEBT's in the future if you'd want.


Would love to. This is Eric's gift to my bf though, it'll have to be up to him to decide, but I am sure my bf is nice enough to trade anyone anything as long as its new for him and Rili's would certainly be "new". Lol.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

FTS==full tank shot.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Thanks! The stones are Seiryu. You think they are FTS? What is FTS btw? I added 4 since 2 weeks ago just to test how they'll do with CO2 and stuff, and obviously they are doing great right? Breeding and all : )
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to. This is Eric's gift to my bf though, it'll have to be up to him to decide, but I am sure my bf is nice enough to trade anyone anything as long as its new for him and Rili's would certainly be "new". Lol.


Great! 

Be sure to update their progress.  



GeToChKn said:


> FTS==full tank shot.


Yup.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> FTS==full tank shot.


Thanks for the clarification



jkan0228 said:


> Great!
> 
> Be sure to update their progress.
> 
> ...


Of course. Sure will :icon_wink


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 3 Update (Added CRSs & OEBTs)*

Here they are after 12 hours of acclimation! :bounce:
Parameters when added:

* TDS: 97ppm
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 10 / 0
* Temp: 69-74F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 3 / gH: 7 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> After 1 month of submersed cycling, the shrimps finally came in! Ya!!!
> Currently going through acclimation process. Will add them t to the tank later tonight! :icon_wink
> 
> *Eric!* Thank you once again for this long awaited graduation gift for my bf and I. We deeply appreciate your kindness, support, and for such a beautiful  gift. :bounce:


OEBT's so jealous! I will own some, some day.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> OEBT's so jealous! I will own some, some day.


Don't have to be. You and Bryan have been so kind to me as well, don't be surprised if you ever see some in the near future from me :icon_wink
Hope these guys will breed for me soon. Hehe.


----------



## Dgup (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great looking tank.


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice looking! I love the CRS! =)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Dgup said:


> What a great looking tank.





ashes2ashes said:


> Very nice looking! I love the CRS! =)


Thanks to both : )

Look at what I recreated from Nov. 1'st FTS:


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great! Do you plan on adding another light in the middle?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Looks great! Do you plan on adding another light in the middle?


Thanks. I don't think I will because what I have now is a working setup. Very decent light/co2 ratio. If I add another light, I might have to up my CO2 quite a bit to compromise with it and I don't want to risk going anywhere past 1 bps in CO2 since I have S+ to SSS grades in my tank right now.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

Very beautiful. Those shrimp just reached paradise.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Thanks. I don't think I will because what I have now is a working setup.


Smart thinking!

I just removed all of the Sieryu stone from my CRS tank, thanks to your tip on it causing a high TDS.

I've also started doing my refills with RO water.. gradually it will end up 100% RO, (is that okay to do, or should I maintain a tap water/RO ratio?)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Smart thinking!
> 
> I just removed all of the Sieryu stone from my CRS tank, thanks to your tip on it causing a high TDS.
> 
> I've also started doing my refills with RO water.. gradually it will end up 100% RO, (is that okay to do, or should I maintain a tap water/RO ratio?)


Thanks! Unlike you I added 3 smaller S stones back in because my bf really likes them. We figure we'd give them a last try and if they don't start breeding in about 3 months, we'll take them out permanently. Besides, we really just want healthy/active CRS's. Didn't get them with the intention to breed and sell. As long as birth > death, we will be satisfied :biggrin:

The reason anyone wants to mix in tap with RO is to get the TDS at a good level for their shrimps. RO alone is about 10-20ppm. Obviously that is too low so they mix in with the tap to get around 150ppm. That is the only reason behind it. I actually only use 100% RO and add shrimp supplements to get the TDS higher. That way I don't have to take chances of tap water ever containing "weird" chemicals that might hurt the shrimp. The key is to minimize obscurities :icon_wink


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Thanks! Unlike you I added 3 smaller S stones back in because my bf really likes them. We figure we'd give them a last try and if they don't start breeding in about 3 months, we'll take them out permanently. Besides, we really just want healthy/active CRS's. Didn't get them with the intention to breed and sell. As long as birth > death, we will be satisfied :biggrin:
> 
> The reason anyone wants to mix in tap with RO is to get the TDS at a good level for their shrimps. RO alone is about 10-20ppm. Obviously that is too low so they mix in with the tap to get around 150ppm. That is the only reason behind it. I actually only use 100% RO and add shrimp supplements to get the TDS higher. That way I don't have to take chances of tap water ever containing "weird" chemicals that might hurt the shrimp. The key is to minimize obscurities :icon_wink


Sounds like a good plan. Thanks for the advice.. maybe I should put some of the stone back in, to bump the TDS UP a bit now, seeing as I started RO! Haha


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Thanks for the advice.. maybe I should put some of the stone back in, to bump the TDS UP a bit now, seeing as I started RO! Haha


We can certainly relate to each other now because we have the same high grade shrimps, tank size and everything (almost). :biggrin: 

As for the stones, adding the 3 smaller ones wasn't just random, but in a way, thought out, or at least this is what my bf researched and told me:

*"The stones increase kH/gH and pH. Obviously not good on its own, but using CO2 along with it give it some "perks". The stones will, in a way, keep the CO2 in check. It won't ever drop down to yellow unless you blast the tank with CO2 or something."*

Right now my CO2 is on almost 24/7 at 1 bps, sometimes a little less, but the pH is just around 6.5-6.8. Without the stone, the pH would have been close to 6.2-6.3 right now, real close to being over. Plus one for the stone in this department.

*"The stone does increase TDS, but not by a huge amount if you use only a small amount."*

My bf "experimented" with them. With the smaller ones, the rate at which TDS and kH increases is much slower and less drastic. Over a weeks time, we determined which 3 had the slowest "leak" and those are the 3 that we used. 

We plan to do 20% (7-10 day) water changes so overall the effect of the stone would almost be negligible. Althought we can't get kH down to 0, you and another friend whom we've asked have no problem breeding high grade CRS in 4+ kH values :icon_wink


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 4 Update (Removed 10 CRSes)*

My bf did some culling this morning. Now this tank only has 18 CRSes which are just SS-SSS grades. He said he even saw a couple of them mating! Yippy!!! :bounce:


----------



## ProjectCode619 (Oct 29, 2011)

Bf did this, bf did that. I should just take this thread over instead. Haha


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ha. That's really cute how you're both into this hobby together . Good luck with the matings!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Ha. That's really cute how you're both into this hobby together . Good luck with the matings!


He got me into it actually. Honestly, I was only amazed by everything once he introduced me to the CRS. Before then he only had cherries and to me they are a bit plain so didn't pay much attention :biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> He got me into it actually. Honestly, I was only amazed by everything once he introduced me to the CRS. Before then he only had cherries and to me they are a bit plain so didn't pay much attention :biggrin:


My girlfriend got me hooked onto shrimp and it was completely by accident. She had a betta that wasn't getting taken care of well at her house so she brought it to our university. My friend (who is a fish freak) gave us 10 RCS to be friends with the betta. After the betta passed away the shrimp remained and that led me to the shrimp craze haha. Still no CRS or anything high grade for me, just keeping different neocaridina's .

Do you two live on campus? Or where is this 12g set up?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Your tank is amazing. I like it a lot. I was wondering about the carpeting. Are they getting yellow? Or may be it's from the pictures effect?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> My girlfriend got me hooked onto shrimp and it was completely by accident. She had a betta that wasn't getting taken care of well at her house so she brought it to our university. My friend (who is a fish freak) gave us 10 RCS to be friends with the betta. After the betta passed away the shrimp remained and that led me to the shrimp craze haha. Still no CRS or anything high grade for me, just keeping different neocaridina's .
> 
> Do you two live on campus? Or where is this 12g set up?


I guess mine could be considered an "accident". Lol. Luckily this is on our apartment so at least it is stable for now...at least as long as we can keep up with the rent : )



green_valley said:


> Your tank is amazing. I like it a lot. I was wondering about the carpeting. Are they getting yellow? Or may be it's from the pictures effect?


Thanks! The picture makes it look yellow somehow. Really odd. It have gotten perhaps 10% yellower in certain areas but the rest remain excellent shape. Most likely the lighting somehow. I should get a better camera for a full shot one day. 

Looking forward to Justin's RootMedic RAOK to come. I believe you are a winner too. Congrats! I am sure this new product will make the carpet even greener :biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> I guess mine could be considered an "accident". Lol. Luckily this is on our apartment so at least it is stable for now...at least as long as we can keep up with the rent : )


If you don't mind me asking are you paying for electricity and water in your apartment? Luckily I do not have to pay for heat or hot water so I can easily do many water changes for free! Just a bit worried about the extra electricity each additional tank will have.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> We can certainly relate to each other now because we have the same high grade shrimps, tank size and everything (almost). :biggrin:


For sure! Aren't they the coolest tank size EVER?! I love it.



NeoShrimp said:


> As for the stones, adding the 3 smaller ones wasn't just random, but in a way, thought out, or at least this is what my bf researched and told me:
> 
> *"The stones increase kH/gH and pH. Obviously not good on its own, but using CO2 along with it give it some "perks". The stones will, in a way, keep the CO2 in check. It won't ever drop down to yellow unless you blast the tank with CO2 or something."*
> 
> ...


Awesome info. Thanks.. 




NeoShrimp said:


> My bf "experimented" with them. With the smaller ones, the rate at which TDS and kH increases is much slower and less drastic. Over a weeks time, we determined which 3 had the slowest "leak" and those are the 3 that we used.
> 
> We plan to do 20% (7-10 day) water changes so overall the effect of the stone would almost be negligible. Althought we can't get kH down to 0, you and another friend whom we've asked have no problem breeding high grade CRS in 4+ kH values :icon_wink


My shrimp are looking happier now, as the KH/GH/PH get lower from the RO water changes. I'm hoping they thrive even more.


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tank is looking fantastic Neo!!! finally posted a pic of mine on the thread


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks fantastic! I like the wide zoom pictures of the whole tank but some closer ones of your happy inhabitants would be great too (I did see a few happy CSRs heh).

How do you like your lighting? Is it enough? I was thinking a while ago about a long tank like this and what would be a good lighting solution. I ended up not getting a long tank but got a 10.5 gallon normal proportioned light and found this guy was pretty and provided a lot of light: Archaea 36W Power Compact Light Fixture (some pictures of it are on my tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/153910-10-5-gallon-planted-crystal-red.html ). It looks like you're happy with your lighting but just throwing it out there 

I really like the zen-like garden approach too with the bridge and everything. You gotta take a money shot of a shrimp crawling across the bridge!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> Tank is looking fantastic Neo!!! finally posted a pic of mine on the thread


Thanks! Your 90-P looks very amazing itself! 



fusiongt said:


> Looks fantastic! I like the wide zoom pictures of the whole tank but some closer ones of your happy inhabitants would be great too (I did see a few happy CSRs heh).
> 
> How do you like your lighting? Is it enough? I was thinking a while ago about a long tank like this and what would be a good lighting solution. I ended up not getting a long tank but got a 10.5 gallon normal proportioned light and found this guy was pretty and provided a lot of light: Archaea 36W Power Compact Light Fixture (some pictures of it are on my tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...m/153910-10-5-gallon-planted-crystal-red.html ). It looks like you're happy with your lighting but just throwing it out there
> 
> I really like the zen-like garden approach too with the bridge and everything. You gotta take a money shot of a shrimp crawling across the bridge!


My bf is still awaiting to borrow that better camera for those shots. The lighting looks great actually. Very satisfied. Would have been completely satisfied if we can find the other longer light cover to even out the light on both sides. 

The light that you showed looks excellent. How much CO2 you have to run though to control algae? The reason we stuck with our lighting is because even at 1bps, so far, no algae outbreak : )

We have seen countless times the CRS walking across the bridge, even the snails enjoy the bridge, but haven't found the "perfect" moment yet.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 9 Update (20% H20 Change & CRSes colored up!)*

Everything else is pretty much constant. Just added the new mini pump I scored. Works beautifully! I should do a video when I have time shortly of my entire setup  If only I had a better camera  These beauties are truly amazing!

*Nov. 9:*
Added Hydor Pico Evolution 200 Mini Pump, 70 GPH, 3.5 W

* TDS: 130ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 69-72F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 4 / gH: 8 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I think you're doing fine with the stones. You probably know this already, but CRS need some hardness in the water to grow healthy shells. If the water is too soft, they won't be able to breed.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Storm said:


> I think you're doing fine with the stones. You probably know this already, but CRS need some hardness in the water to grow healthy shells. If the water is too soft, they won't be able to breed.


Good morning! Thank you for confirming that  however I think my kH is a bit too high or not really? ADA have just as high grades as mines and his bred perfectly fine in 4+ kH and 8+ gH. Another friend experienced the same so just crossing my fingers : )

PS: My bf just rescaped his 5.5G to make it a holding tank for all pregnant females if we ever get them going. kH there would be 0 and gH we aim for about 4-6


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> [/URL]


Is that moss growing up the back of your glass? Or some other plant? If it is moss how is it adhering to the glass


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> Good morning! Thank you for confirming that  however I think my kH is a bit too high or not really? ADA have just as high grades as mines and his bred perfectly fine in 4+ kH and 8+ gH. Another friend experienced the same so just crossing my fingers : )
> 
> PS: My bf just rescaped his 5.5G to make it a holding tank for all pregnant females if we ever get them going. kH there would be 0 and gH we aim for about 4-6


I'm not an expert - I think your thread in the inverts forum on CRS water parameters definitely helped me to understand a little more about breeding them. I have only a few CRS and have kept them for about 60 days without successful breeding, and I think it's because my water is too soft, only 1kh 1gh. I need to add calcium since my water is almost like RO right from the tap!

Anyway, I found this chart to be somewhat useful in my test kit:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/downloads/KH-GH-test-instructions.pdf

Look at the bottom right corner of the second page - it tells you the relationship between kh/gh and PPM of solids. I think your GH might be just a touch high - probably want to keep it around 4-6.

Good luck! I will definitely be following this journal to see your first babies.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

So jealous of the SSS! They have a very nice solid white


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Is that moss growing up the back of your glass? Or some other plant? If it is moss how is it adhering to the glass


I am not sure which part of the tank you are referring to, but none of the moss is growing on the wall. The only moss I have in the tank is christmas moss and thats on the mini tree in the center. The one on the right of that is mini pellia growing on a Seiryu stone : )



Storm said:


> I'm not an expert - I think your thread in the inverts forum on CRS water parameters definitely helped me to understand a little more about breeding them. I have only a few CRS and have kept them for about 60 days without successful breeding, and I think it's because my water is too soft, only 1kh 1gh. I need to add calcium since my water is almost like RO right from the tap!
> 
> Anyway, I found this chart to be somewhat useful in my test kit:
> 
> ...


Thank you for such great advice and info. You will certainly know when I get some mommy shrimps.



jkan0228 said:


> So jealous of the SSS! They have a very nice solid white


Thanks. I hope to get more of them as babies in the near future.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> I am not sure which part of the tank you are referring to, but none of the moss is growing on the wall. The only moss I have in the tank is christmas moss and thats on the mini tree in the center. The one on the right of that is mini pellia growing on a Seiryu stone : )


The picture I linked that you posted on the left back of your tank. It looks like stringy moss growing up the back left of your tank.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> The picture I linked that you posted on the left back of your tank. It looks like stringy moss growing up the back left of your tank.


The only type of moss I have in there right now is christmas moss


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Nov. 12 Update (Do you see what I see?)*

It had only been 9 days!!!  :bounce:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that a berried female ?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice solid white.... Fat mama too!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Is that a berried female ?


Uh huh uh huh! :hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Nice solid white.... Fat mama too!


Yes, very solid and very big mama. I cherrish them all so much :icon_mrgr


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Congrats! Gonna move that mama over to the 5.5 gallon? How come on your BF's journal there's FISH in your breeding tank :O?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Congrats! Gonna move that mama over to the 5.5 gallon? How come on your BF's journal there's FISH in your breeding tank :O?


Thankie! Lol. About that, he removed the fishies last night so only a dozen + assassins left. Hope to get them sold by this weekend so I can move her over by the middle of next week so that we only have berried shrimps and perhaps some algae eating snails here and there in that tank :hihi:


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

that's so exciting!!! I cant wait! I am trying to get rid of plants so I can have a shrimpy Paradise! haha


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

bryfox86 said:


> that's so exciting!!! I cant wait! I am trying to get rid of plants so I can have a shrimpy Paradise! haha


I know right? : )
What shrimps are you planning to raise besides the fire reds and such?


----------



## bryfox86 (Apr 6, 2011)

looking at CRS, CBS, Yellow, and something else can decide.. if we can find Cardinal shrimp then that will be the winner... we are going to try some selective breeding


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

bryfox86 said:


> looking at CRS, CBS, Yellow, and something else can decide.. if we can find Cardinal shrimp then that will be the winner... we are going to try some selective breeding


cardinals are pricy. They are beutiful though...but I think they require more higher ph levels


----------



## Bjielsl (Sep 13, 2011)

accordztech said:


> cardinals are pricy. They are beutiful though...but I think they require more higher ph levels


I can't even find any for sale.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bjielsl said:


> I can't even find any for sale.


Hi Eric! I'd might be interested in some if you could find a breeder :hihi:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

They're not compatible with CRS as far as I remember. Ther need higher temperature and different hardness as well.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> They're not compatible with CRS as far as I remember. Ther need higher temperature and different hardness as well.


That is so great to know. Thank you. How is your endless/sky background coming out? : )


----------



## dangsy (Nov 19, 2011)

Great great tank! I've been keeping an eye on your journal almost since it started and now I'm ready to take the plunge after some research. 

Could you confirm the dimensions of the tank? It's on backorder so I'm gonna build a stand for it before it comes in.

MarineDepot/Mr Aqua says:

35.4 L x 8.3 W x 9.4 H

Thank you! AMAZING tank btw!


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> That is so great to know. Thank you. How is your endless/sky background coming out? : )


No time to do it yet.. I'll let you know


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dangsy said:


> Great great tank! I've been keeping an eye on your journal almost since it started and now I'm ready to take the plunge after some research.
> 
> Could you confirm the dimensions of the tank? It's on backorder so I'm gonna build a stand for it before it comes in.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I don't know the exact measurement as I looked mine up online as well. Looks about right though : )


----------



## DK4783 (Sep 9, 2011)

where did you get that little bridge?


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats on the shrimps.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

DK4783 said:


> where did you get that little bridge?


Wal-mart. I had to go there about 5 times to get it. They are always out or wouldn't want to stock more 



green_valley said:


> Congrats on the shrimps.


Thanks


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Any updated full tank shots?

I love following this thread!


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

This is just too cute. Tons of awesome ideas, cool tank dimensions, really well executed.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Any updated full tank shots?
> 
> I love following this thread!


I had been extremely busy lately dealing with my recent car accident 



tizzite said:


> This is just too cute. Tons of awesome ideas, cool tank dimensions, really well executed.


Thanks. I really enjoy it myself as well


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh no! Is everything ok with you and your boyfriend?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

EEEEK. Carr accidents are no good!

So here's hoping the tank is providing a lot of relaxation for you.



NeoShrimp said:


> I had been extremely busy lately dealing with my recent car accident


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Oh no! Is everything ok with you and your boyfriend?


Thank you. We are both ok. I was actually leaving my job interview when the guy hit my car (my bf was at work). He rushed over to help me but there wasn't much that could be done other than took some pictures and drove the broken car home for me. It is in very bad shape. In order for the car to go straight, the steering wheel have to be position like you are making a left turn and its unable to do U-turns because of that  



somewhatshocked said:


> EEEEK. Carr accidents are no good!
> 
> So here's hoping the tank is providing a lot of relaxation for you.


No they aren't  but yes, the tank did keep my mind of all the stress looking at the cute shrimps swimming around and fighting over food by jumping on top of each other


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How did the interview go :X? Hope that guarrentees you a job if you got hit at that companies parking lot! Sounds like the accident what fully the other person's fault. Hope the court hearing will work out.

My mom and sister recently got in a accident that totaled the car. They were all fine but the car couldn't even be moved.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> How did the interview go :X? Hope that guarrentees you a job if you got hit at that companies parking lot! Sounds like the accident what fully the other person's fault. Hope the court hearing will work out.
> 
> My mom and sister recently got in a accident that totaled the car. They were all fine but the car couldn't even be moved.


Sadly I didn't. They turned me down because they wanted someone who are both fluent in English and Chinese. I am not fluent in Chinese so I missed out. I got hired elsewhere though, just found out last night so at least that helped shed some light during times like these. The next step is finding a way how to get to work. Used to have 2 cars and now down to one, it'll be hard 

Well glad your mom and sister are fine from the accidents. Once you are in one that is "life threatening", it will struck you that your life could take a change anytime. I was lucky enough to get away with it.


----------



## Jeromeit (Sep 30, 2011)

gorgeous tank and congrats on getting the job. Feel better!!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Nov. 1st*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Dec. 1 Update (5th H20 Change)*

*The RAOK I won from OverStock :bounce: Thanks again Justin! You are the best 
This will start going into my tank on the 3rd month*


*2 full month since the tank got flooded! Everything is turning out so beautifully!*:bounce:







All the plants are still growing properly. No dosing needed (yet). HC has almost no algae by now, still very green, and so are the rest of the plants!

From the looks of everything, I don't think dosing is needed until at least the 3rd month.

The Dwarf Hairgrass grew so well and looked as if they will take over the HC's so my bf pulled them all out. A bunch of HC got uprooted but we diligently replanted them

Haven't done a 50% water since Nov. 1st so this is 1 month later of 50% H20 change.

Dec. 1:
Added 120mm DIY Cooling Fan. Ultra quite yet very effective.
Removed DHG (Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula), 1 Tiger Nerite (Nerita natalensis) & Hydor Pico Evolution 200 Mini Pump.
Deaths 2 Orange Eye Blue Tigers & 3 Crystal Red Shrimps

*Before 50% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 155ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 7.2
* kH: 9 / gH: 10

*After 50% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 76ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 5 / gH: 5 
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
* Still no fertilizer dosing


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

My bf's DIY fan is keeping the tank so cold, I don't know if that is going to be ok with the CRS in there. This morning when the light and fan was on, it read 66F. Is that going to be ok for CRS?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a bit chilly... It'd say keep it at 72? That's what I have for my rili's. And how do you keep your TDS so low with a gh of 5?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimp will definitely be fine with 66 degrees overnight. For extended periods of time I would definitely raise the temperature. You can adjust the effect of the fan by angling it so it just brushes the top of the water instead of aiming straight down on it. Or set it on a timer like you do with the lights?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

I like the tree and that bridge across the sand river


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> That's a bit chilly... It'd say keep it at 72? That's what I have for my rili's. And how do you keep your TDS so low with a gh of 5?


I guess I could say my Seiryu stones help keep it at 5? Lol. The only downside is that it also keeps my kH pretty high as well.



diwu13 said:


> Shrimp will definitely be fine with 66 degrees overnight. For extended periods of time I would definitely raise the temperature. You can adjust the effect of the fan by angling it so it just brushes the top of the water instead of aiming straight down on it. Or set it on a timer like you do with the lights?


I believe this is just for a short period of time thing too. I just hope for that "short period of time" it doesn't harm them or something, that is all : )



doncityz said:


> I like the tree and that bridge across the sand river


Thanks! :icon_mrgr


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That tank looks really great! I love the little bridge in there


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dragonsong93 said:


> That tank looks really great! I love the little bridge in there


Thanks. I guess I made a really good choice on the bridge. I got so many compliments about the bridge since I added it :icon_mrgr


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Shrimp will definitely be fine with 66 degrees overnight. For extended periods of time I would definitely raise the temperature. You can adjust the effect of the fan by angling it so it just brushes the top of the water instead of aiming straight down on it. Or set it on a timer like you do with the lights?


I've actually witnesses quite a few times in the past week with the very low drop at night but by morning, its back to where it should be. No deaths (crossing my fingers still) so I guess 65F and below is "tolerable" :icon_bigg


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

What's it get back up to during the day? Poor little shrimps get a nice chill at night. That'll keep them alive longer at least haha!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> What's it get back up to during the day? Poor little shrimps get a nice chill at night. That'll keep them alive longer at least haha!


I don't think they are suffering. They are still swimming around and their colors are very white so I would assume that is good sign : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Are your shrimp breeding for you? That'll be key to knowing if they are stressed or not. Did everything get sorted out with your car accident as well?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Are your shrimp breeding for you? That'll be key to knowing if they are stressed or not. Did everything get sorted out with your car accident as well?


Other than that one berried one, the others I believe are still a tad young still. They were given to me as juvies pretty much. If by Jan. or something and I don't see anything then yeah I'll have to work out other options.

The insurance is taking forever. My insurance still can't determine who is at fault. I need a car for work next week too! I had been running around like crazy the past few days to try and make things work


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ugh. Insurance is a pain. Hope everything works out for you! Any zipcars near you? Hear those are pretty cheap compared to other car rental places.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Ugh. Insurance is a pain. Hope everything works out for you! Any zipcars near you? Hear those are pretty cheap compared to other car rental places.


Tell me about it :icon_roll I am pretty broke for zipcars right now. Living off student loans and its running out quick. This new job would help but now no car to get there


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Dec. 12 Update (Do you see what I see?)*

*1 month after the first berried CRS!* :bounce: I know...its a little longer than it should be, but we are still making progress! The Nov. 12th mama should be due anytime this week. Will post pictures once this is established : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

! Hope that goes well for her/you two! Is that other CRS clinging to the side of your glass? I know when my RCS are able to do that it's time to wipe the glass clean


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> ! Hope that goes well for her/you two! Is that other CRS clinging to the side of your glass? I know when my RCS are able to do that it's time to wipe the glass clean


I guess that is a good sign of "too much algae on glass"? :biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah that's when I would clean the glass. I wouldn't do all three sides at once or you might kill off a good chunk of the beneficial bacteria!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice! Looks like your population will be increasing very quickly in the near future.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yeah that's when I would clean the glass. I wouldn't do all three sides at once or you might kill off a good chunk of the beneficial bacteria!


I normally just clean the front : )



jkan0228 said:


> Nice! Looks like your population will be increasing very quickly in the near future.


I hope so too! : )


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like over this weekend, Nov. 12th moma is going to have her babies. Yaaaa!!! : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck! Do you see little eyes in the eggs yet !


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

She had been hiding a lot since Thursday night I noticed and the saddle actually looks less dense. Will take a real good look tomorrow morning : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's funny. The berried tiger is easily one of the largest shrimps in my tank (save two 1.5" RCS) but she will literally CHARGE at other shrimps and scare them away when I feed them. I used to push food around right in front of her to make sure she got some to eat.. but now I just watch her push everything else out of the way for food haha


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> It's funny. The berried tiger is easily one of the largest shrimps in my tank (save two 1.5" RCS) but she will literally CHARGE at other shrimps and scare them away when I feed them. I used to push food around right in front of her to make sure she got some to eat.. but now I just watch her push everything else out of the way for food haha


She indeed did release Saturday night. I now can't count how many yet. By the start of next week they'll be large enough to spot : )

And guess what, I got 1 more berried female so I now have 2 that is just nursing in their new tank until babies are big enough to transfer back over.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice tank. Definitely very clean and well executed.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> She indeed did release Saturday night. I now can't count how many yet. By the start of next week they'll be large enough to spot : )
> 
> And guess what, I got 1 more berried female so I now have 2 that is just nursing in their new tank until babies are big enough to transfer back over.


Ah you moved them into your little 2g or something? That other tank just for babies?


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> She indeed did release Saturday night. I now can't count how many yet. By the start of next week they'll be large enough to spot : )
> 
> And guess what, I got 1 more berried female so I now have 2 that is just nursing in their new tank until babies are big enough to transfer back over.


WOHOO!! we want shrimplets picss!! we want shrimplets picss!! we want shrimplets picss!!


----------



## NecoyX (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking amazing!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

!shadow! said:


> nice tank. Definitely very clean and well executed.


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Ah you moved them into your little 2g or something? That other tank just for babies?


All pregnant females are housed in my bf's 5.5G tank. Its our "nursery tank" :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

NecoyX said:


> Looking amazing!


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

doncityz said:


> WOHOO!! we want shrimplets picss!! we want shrimplets picss!! we want shrimplets picss!!


Had been so busy. Will take and upload pics hopefully by tonight! : )


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a great day with your family and/or boyfriend's family!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I should update my thread more. Its been left alone for quite sometime. Had been very busy : (


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Yup, you need too. Hahahaha.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

You shouldn't... It'll steal the little attention my threads have. :hihi:


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Any chance to see those shrimplets any time soon?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

I kind of hate you for making a pretty Mr Aqua Long that is prettier than mine. That is all.

j/k


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Dec. 1st*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Feb. 1 Update (6th H20 Change)*

*Exactly 4 months since the tank is filled. Growth is excellent all around!* 

All the plants now are considered algae free in this tank. There were a little spots here and there I think due to too little flow and water haven't been changed in awhile. Also by now I will need dosing because all the nutrients are perhaps gone by now from the initial start-up.

The HCs grew beautifully. Mostly vertical growth but there are obvious horizontal growth because when I compared pictures I could see less bare spots. Downoi have been growing very well as well as everything else pretty much :hihi: 

Almost forgot, started dosing the RM oneSTEP Solution today. Can't tell its effects until a week or two down the road using it. I will pump it 2 times a week instead of the recommended 3-4 because I have sensitive shrimps.

*Feb. 1:*
Added 3 Otocinclus 
Removed Orange Eye Blue Tigers to another tank

*Before 50% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 210ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 9 / gH: 12

*After 50% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 102ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6-6.5
* kH: 5 / gH: 7
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)
** Started Fert. Dosing (RM oneSTEP Solution) *


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

picture please!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> picture please!


Updated above as request :biggrin:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Why do you do 50% WC's in a shrimp tank? Have you noticed stress/deaths after decreasing the TDS by 100 at once?

Did your CRS mom have shrimplets as well?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Why do you do 50% WC's in a shrimp tank? Have you noticed stress/deaths after decreasing the TDS by 100 at once?
> 
> Did your CRS mom have shrimplets as well?


I normally do 50% water changes every 1 month because my kH and gH shoots way high after 1 month, due to many factors but my babies are used to that. I had only a couple that died (might not even due to the water change) that is actually in the tank over the past 4 months. That is a really good ratio and I hope to keep it that low. The others that died, well...I filled it up too much and when they chase each other around to breed, they jump out and I had like 8+ died that way. I see them dried up near the tank : (

Gotta tell myself stop filling it up so high. Lol. But yeah, they are used to it so everytime I do, they love it. Afterwards they swim around like crazy, eating, etc :biggrin:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

NEO, amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOw, it's filling up the whole tank. I love it. So the MM on the right has been 4 months also?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> I normally do 50% water changes every 1 month because my kH and gH shoots way high after 1 month, due to many factors but my babies are used to that. I had only a couple that died (might not even due to the water change) that is actually in the tank over the past 4 months. That is a really good ratio and I hope to keep it that low. The others that died, well...I filled it up too much and when they chase each other around to breed, they jump out and I had like 8+ died that way. I see them dried up near the tank : (
> 
> Gotta tell myself stop filling it up so high. Lol. But yeah, they are used to it so everytime I do, they love it. Afterwards they swim around like crazy, eating, etc :biggrin:


Huh that's really interesting. Going down 100TDS suddenly I'd expect the shrimp to go through TDS shock (hard -> soft). I'm really surprised your shrimp are all doing well! May I ask why you don't do more frequent WC's?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> NEO, amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WOw, it's filling up the whole tank. I love it. So the MM on the right has been 4 months also?


Thanks! : ) I would say it is less because when the tank was filled 80% of the MM that was grown emersed had died/melted away. I didn't think any would make it and then by the 2nd month, boom! They grew like wildfire! From the most recent picture that you've seen, I have taken a good sized chunk a couple weeks before that had dared to "cross the river". Lol.

As I am writing this right now though, I am thinking by tomorrow night, all of that area is going to be empty for UG :hihi:



diwu13 said:


> Huh that's really interesting. Going down 100TDS suddenly I'd expect the shrimp to go through TDS shock (hard -> soft). I'm really surprised your shrimp are all doing well! May I ask why you don't do more frequent WC's?


I would too at first but after seeing no real ill effects I just kept it at that. Like yesterday their colors kind of showed a fade and by this morning, all their colors are back to bright and vibrant and constantly swimming around to find food so I must not have stressed them right? : )

Would have resorted to bi weekly 25% water changes, but I really don't have the time anymore. School is over and I have to work now. Work strains me out 2x more physically than when I went to school so yeah, I choose to do monthly so its less stressful for me, especially my bf because he has to carry the 5G jugs up and down the table on the H20 changes :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You shouldn't... It'll steal the little attention my threads have. :hihi:


Lol. No way...yours is very pretty : )



doncityz said:


> Any chance to see those shrimplets any time soon?


I'll try to get a shot of them over the weekend : )


----------



## Dgup (Jul 5, 2011)

Great to see updated. How is the 120mm fan wired up?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I honestly don't know, my bf takes care of all the electrical stuff : )


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Haha thanks! 

Btw any word on the CRS? How are they doing?


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

that is so beautiful! what an amazing tank. im so envious. :thumbsup:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> Haha thanks!
> 
> Btw any word on the CRS? How are they doing?


Just when I was about to take some pictures yesterday of the nurturing tank, I believe the two latest batches that hatched last weekend are all dead. No signs of them anywhere : ( 

Reason? Most likely because of the 25% W/C I did on Wed. or the spider that fell in the tank could release some toxins? I had my bf fetch it out and its about as big as a dime. OMG its so freaky! So scared. Ewww!!!

Anyways all the ones are left are from the very first batch which aren't SS grades or anything. They are just A-S grades. I was so happy last week because I saw some SS and even a couple SSS's! :icon_cry:


----------



## skindy (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful tank! I love the little scenery you've created. I especially love the little bridge


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the 50% WC's might be killing the babies off. TDS shock is a pretty big issue.

But a spider as large as a dime could definitely have some toxins in it as well


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think when you see babies, do the least amount of water changes possible. Only do them to lower TDS and what not.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I think the 50% WC's might be killing the babies off. TDS shock is a pretty big issue.
> 
> But a spider as large as a dime could definitely have some toxins in it as well


The 50% is the adults's tank, which is the tank of this journal. There are no babies in here : ) That nurturing tank is 5.5 gallons and the wc for that one last time was only 1 gallon. Didn't think it did a toll but evidently did. A lesson well learned because there were are least a couple dozens of S-SSS babies : (

And yeah, bad spider! Thanks for notice of the TDS shock : )



jkan0228 said:


> I think when you see babies, do the least amount of water changes possible. Only do them to lower TDS and what not.


A late fruition I noticed but now I need to watch out. Thanks for the advice : )


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

WOW, that is amazing! This is the first tank I have seen that can pull off the ornamental bridge without looking cheesy at all!

I love the panorama style tank!


----------



## endgin28 (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good. Any luck rescuing the Blyxa?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

endgin28 said:


> Looking good. Any luck rescuing the Blyxa?


No luck. They actually died off and I just added 3 new ones from another tank. Those have been added about 2 weeks or so and have grown new shoots since then so a very good sign. The old ones that melted off didn't seem to grow at all. They survived...but didn't grow.

Also its because I started dosing liquid ferts. since last week so that could have helped : )


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ChadRamsey said:


> that is so beautiful! what an amazing tank. im so envious. :thumbsup:


Thank you Chad. Yours is very beautiful as well with that stump and overall space for designing. I love it! : )


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

skindy said:


> Beautiful tank! I love the little scenery you've created. I especially love the little bridge


Thanks. I get a lot of compliments about the bridge. It really is a great add : )



chiefroastbeef said:


> WOW, that is amazing! This is the first tank I have seen that can pull off the ornamental bridge without looking cheesy at all!
> 
> I love the panorama style tank!


Lol. Thanks! That was what I was afraid of originally. Looking cheesy and I am so glad I could pull it off :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> You shouldn't... It'll steal the little attention my threads have. :hihi:


Lol. It shouldn't. Hows yours btw?



ADA said:


> I kind of hate you for making a pretty Mr Aqua Long that is prettier than mine. That is all.
> 
> j/k


:eek5: errr...now I am mad. Lol. J/k. Yours is just as beautiful, not to mention those very pretty SSS's :biggrin:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> :eek5: errr...now I am mad. Lol. J/k. Yours is just as beautiful, not to mention those very pretty SSS's :biggrin:


Aw thanks.. I lost most of my CRS, but the colony is quickly filling in again (LOTS of babies.. )


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Aw thanks.. I lost most of my CRS, but the colony is quickly filling in again (LOTS of babies.. )


Really? Oh no!!! I should see your thread again. Its been awhile since I have. What a bummer...at least the new colony is there to cheer you up. 

Still doing CO2 and still having high KH/GH problems?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> Really? Oh no!!! I should see your thread again. Its been awhile since I have. What a bummer...at least the new colony is there to cheer you up.
> 
> Still doing CO2 and still having high KH/GH problems?


No Co2.. My GH and KH is low now.. I only use RO water, and I have taken out all of the stones that cause high TDS. I have a mineral rock in there which is hopefully providing the minerals needed since I went to RO.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> No Co2.. My GH and KH is low now.. I only use RO water, and I have taken out all of the stones that cause high TDS. I have a mineral rock in there which is hopefully providing the minerals needed since I went to RO.


That is actually a smart idea. Too bad I have CO2 needy plants now like HC, Downoi and HP so can't really cut out CO2 although I know they would breed a lot w/o. Oh well I am getting a reasonable amount breeding so its enough for me. Looks like you are really on a great track right there.

I want to see pixs of your babies in your journal though :biggrin:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> That is actually a smart idea. Too bad I have CO2 needy plants now like HC, Downoi and HP so can't really cut out CO2 although I know they would breed a lot w/o. Oh well I am getting a reasonable amount breeding so its enough for me. Looks like you are really on a great track right there.
> 
> I want to see pixs of your babies in your journal though :biggrin:


I might take some pics tonight and post them 

If you're managing to get some breeding with Co2, then you're doing well. It can be done (obviously) but it's just much easier, and much better without Co2, especially as you get higher grade shrimp, for two reasons.. one, the higher the grade, usually the more sensitive the shrimp. And two, they're expensive!! It's always risky having Co2 in a shrimp tank. I wouldn't want to risk a $100 - $200 shrimp!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> I might take some pics tonight and post them
> 
> If you're managing to get some breeding with Co2, then you're doing well. It can be done (obviously) but it's just much easier, and much better without Co2, especially as you get higher grade shrimp, for two reasons.. one, the higher the grade, usually the more sensitive the shrimp. And two, they're expensive!! It's always risky having Co2 in a shrimp tank. I wouldn't want to risk a $100 - $200 shrimp!


I do have luck indeed, but not as nearly as much as I should have. 

Have 15 adults and 3 juvies and right now only 2 are berried so not quite up to my goal yet. At one point I had 6 berried at once which was outstanding, but the 4 that released theirs 1-2 weeks ago, none of those babies made it due to the WC and the huge spider that fell in that could have released venoms. Those two catastrophes together took out like 70-80 shrimplets. :icon_cry:

The two I have left should release theirs today and tomorrow so by the end of next week I'll have to see how many more babies I'll get from them :icon_bigg


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

As predicted, both of the berried mamas released over the weekend. Still could not find any sign of the newborns. *Is it still too early to spot them?* I couldn't.

*Also one of the mamas still has about 5 unhatched eggs, does this mean that these won't hatch?*


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I do have luck indeed, but not as nearly as much as I should have.
> 
> Have 15 adults and 3 juvies and right now only 2 are berried so not quite up to my goal yet. At one point I had 6 berried at once which was outstanding, but the 4 that released theirs 1-2 weeks ago, none of those babies made it due to the WC and the huge spider that fell in that could have released venoms. Those two catastrophes together took out like 70-80 shrimplets. :icon_cry:
> 
> The two I have left should release theirs today and tomorrow so by the end of next week I'll have to see how many more babies I'll get from them :icon_bigg


Aww that's a lot of shrimplets to be losing :'(





NeoShrimp said:


> As predicted, both of the berried mamas released over the weekend. Still could not find any sign of the newborns. *Is it still too early to spot them?* I couldn't.
> 
> *Also one of the mamas still has about 5 unhatched eggs, does this mean that these won't hatch?*


Yeah in my experience, the babies would be REALLY small and almost impossible to spot.. Give it another week or so. You can see newborns, but only just barely. And there's no telling where they might be in your tank.. The fact that the mum still has some on her would seem like she's still releasing, which means the ones she HAS released would really be tiny. I think the ones she's still carrying will be fine.. When mine first started breeding, I had a few batches that grew a little, then disappeared. After that I actually caught every baby I could find, as I found them and moved them to a nursery that I made inside the same tank. I watched them grow inside the nursery until they were about half grown then released them. That was the first successful batch I had. Since then I just leave them be and there always seem to be plenty of babies.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The babies should be about o- that big, roughly a bit larger than the eggs. And yeah, the mom should still be releasing those remaining eggs. If not she'll just drop and eat them :X


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Aww that's a lot of shrimplets to be losing :'(
> 
> Yeah in my experience, the babies would be REALLY small and almost impossible to spot.. Give it another week or so. You can see newborns, but only just barely. And there's no telling where they might be in your tank.. The fact that the mum still has some on her would seem like she's still releasing, which means the ones she HAS released would really be tiny. I think the ones she's still carrying will be fine.. When mine first started breeding, I had a few batches that grew a little, then disappeared. After that I actually caught every baby I could find, as I found them and moved them to a nursery that I made inside the same tank. I watched them grow inside the nursery until they were about half grown then released them. That was the first successful batch I had. Since then I just leave them be and there always seem to be plenty of babies.


I remember reading about this in your thread once and seen pictures. They are caught and put in little breeder boxes right? Perhaps I should do that, not a bad idea at all : )


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I remember reading about this in your thread once and seen pictures. They are caught and put in little breeder boxes right? Perhaps I should do that, not a bad idea at all : )


Yeah I'm not sure if it made a difference, if they'd have survived either way or not, but I wanted to see why they were just vanishing. At least if they were dying, I'd be able to see them.. it worked out for me. Be REALLY careful though if you're going to catch them. Don't use a net.. best way is to have a shot glass or something under the water and catch them in that.
You could also use a medicine syringe, suck them up, but that's a bit risky too.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Clear turkey baster. $2.99 at Target.

It is my hands-down favorite tool for this job. Opening is usually large enough to capture an adult CRS without a problem but it's awesome for grabbing shrimplets for observation.



ADA said:


> You could also use a medicine syringe, suck them up, but that's a bit risky too.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

somewhatshocked said:


> Clear turkey baster. $2.99 at Target.
> 
> It is my hands-down favorite tool for this job. Opening is usually large enough to capture an adult CRS without a problem but it's awesome for grabbing shrimplets for observation.


Ohhhh yes, that would be perfect.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> The babies should be about o- that big, roughly a bit larger than the eggs. And yeah, the mom should still be releasing those remaining eggs. If not she'll just drop and eat them :X


I should see at least 1 by now but not even one. Its a 5 gallon tank so I don't think it could be that impossible. Either none made it or the mama dropped most of the eggs :/


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I should see at least 1 by now but not even one. Its a 5 gallon tank so I don't think it could be that impossible. Either none made it or the mama dropped most of the eggs :/


Ohhh that's a bummer. 

I'm sure you'll get a batch of survivors soon. You seem to be doing everything right.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Ohhh that's a bummer.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get a batch of survivors soon. You seem to be doing everything right.


At one point I did. Not really sure lately. I got baby deaths and a couple of adults that just kicked the bucket lately. My gH and kH rose up to 11 and I did a 50% WC just 2 weeks ago :confused1:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> At one point I did. Not really sure lately. I got baby deaths and a couple of adults that just kicked the bucket lately. My gH and kH rose up to 11 and I did a 50% WC just 2 weeks ago :confused1:


Are you doing a lot of big water changes? I would be really wary of doing a 50% water change.. Usually I do no more than 10 or 15%


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ADA said:


> Are you doing a lot of big water changes? I would be really wary of doing a 50% water change.. Usually I do no more than 10 or 15%


I wish I didn't have to but with parameters like 11 kH and 11gH, 10-15% WC wouldn't change a thing. It will probably bring it down to like a 8/9 at most


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

You use tap water?

Our tap is too crazy hard to use for CRS tanks imo.

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of shrimplets!

I haven't updated anything lately but of the 6 CRS that I had that were berried, I had 4 release into a breeder net inside the tank. I had 1 die and 1 is still berried.

After about 3-4 weeks after the first release, when they shrimplings were still quite small, I scooped some into a marina breeder box (~20) and the rest I released into the tank. Since then, the max shrimplets in the tank I could count is no more than a handful. 

I would recommend using breeder nets, as they are in the tank and you can easily scoop in and out berried shrimps easily.
I still regret it as I must've released


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't use our tap water. Its so full of kH gH and who knows what. Even cherry shrimps can't stand San Diego tap water sad to say 



FreedPenguin said:


> You use tap water?
> 
> Our tap is too crazy hard to use for CRS tanks imo.
> 
> ...


----------



## superguppy (Jul 2, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> I don't use your tap water. Its so full of kH gH and who knows what. Even cherry shrimps can't stand San Diego tap water sad to say


My cherries have actually been doing really well in tap. I never test my parameters, but I'm sure kH and gH are pretty up there. I started with 20 or so back in November and I probably have at least 100 now. I'm wondering if more types of shrimps would be able to adapt to tap as long as you acclimate slowly and keep parameters stable.

That's a really nice looking tank though!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

superguppy said:


> My cherries have actually been doing really well in tap. I never test my parameters, but I'm sure kH and gH are pretty up there. I started with 20 or so back in November and I probably have at least 100 now. I'm wondering if more types of shrimps would be able to adapt to tap as long as you acclimate slowly and keep parameters stable.
> 
> That's a really nice looking tank though!


Thanks for the compliments about the tank. I think shrimps like cherries could adapt but CRS, especially higher grades will suffer trying to adapt. Just over the weekend, my CO2 tank was empty and had no time to get it refilled. During the 1 week of no CO2, the pH shot up to 7.6 and I had like 3 that died from just the pH shift alone :icon_frow


----------



## locoyokel (Feb 25, 2012)

*Wow*

Neo- Spectacular job. Very inspiring. 

I found this thread after just ordering a Mr. Aqua 12 gal long today and searching to see what others have done with it. I might have gone with an ADA but most tanks are sold out from U.S. retailers and it seems like they have been for months. (what's up with that? I finally got so annoyed, I just ordered a Mr.Aqua). So, after spending six months reading about the basics of planted tanks and having finally committed to purchasing a tank, I figured I'd finally register for one of these planted aquarium boards (plantedtank.net can thank your tank for getting me to sign up for this one). 

So, now after having decided on a tank, I'm moving on to the lighting. I've checked out a few options that would seem doable and are relatively inexpensive as far as aquarium lighting goes. These include the Hagen Glo T5HO Single bulb 39 watt and the coralife aqualight T5 (NO? I think) 2x21 watt, both of which are available for 36 inch tanks. I like the appearance of the former best, but after having seen this thread I'm thinking that maybe I should just go with two of these finnex clip-ons with swapped out bulbs since it seems to be working so well for you. 

Neo, 

Is this the fixture you are using or equivalent? 

http://www.amazon.com/CL26SL-Aquarium-Cliplight-including-Moonlight/dp/B003GVSTRG


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love everything about this tank. awesome work.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not so sure the perceived pH changes as a result of CO2 saturation killed your shrimp. The changes in pH perceived when using CO2 don't really impact livestock. 

Mine typically changes almost 2 degrees during on and off times.

May want to consider other factors in the tank for the deaths.


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

This aquarium setup is one of the most beautiful setups I've ever seen. Great Work =)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

locoyokel said:


> Neo- Spectacular job. Very inspiring.
> 
> I found this thread after just ordering a Mr. Aqua 12 gal long today and searching to see what others have done with it. I might have gone with an ADA but most tanks are sold out from U.S. retailers and it seems like they have been for months. (what's up with that? I finally got so annoyed, I just ordered a Mr.Aqua). So, after spending six months reading about the basics of planted tanks and having finally committed to purchasing a tank, I figured I'd finally register for one of these planted aquarium boards (plantedtank.net can thank your tank for getting me to sign up for this one).
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am glad I could inspire you to join us on Planted Tank! I love it here. Everyone had been extremely nice, helpful and even caring. You should start a journal and share with us your journey. I am thinking of creating a journal ALL 12G long aquariums so we can all see each other's designs and inspire even more others such as yourself to be part of the group : )

To answer your questions directly, I believe any type of light can be used for this tank but it really comes down to what you really want to grow/plant. For me my lights are (to my judgement) perfect for my tank since its bright enough and strong enough to grow HC and Downoi but not too much where algae would be a problem. As for the link you got there, that is similar to what I have :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Mar. 1st Update (30% WC)*

*Just want to post an update on how the Root Medic oneSTEP Solution went for my tank in the past month.*

*Dosage amount:* 1/2 the recommended dosage (6 pumps instead of 12) and twice a week (every Mondays and Fridays).

*For plants:* After 1 month of dosing, my HC's have been obviously greener as well as the rest of the plants in my tank. This is exactly what I wanted.

*For shrimps: * While the majority did ok, some of the younger ones died during the past month. Now this COULD be coincidental so don't want to reach to conclusions just yet, but wanted to give it a possible explanation. So the kH and gH shot up sky high after 1 month just right after a 50% WC that had the following readings: kH: 5 / gH: 7. You can certainly see the difference in the reading when I post the statistics below. I will not use the Root Medic oneSTEP Solution for the next 2 weeks and I'll do a reading again. If the kH/gH doesn't go way up like it did then I will see where that came from and perhaps give the best explaining for shrimp deaths. Its a bummer that my SS-SSS shrimps had to take some hits as a result of my initial trial :icon_sad:.

In my OEBT tank the same thing had happened. After dosing (even once per week) in the last month, I am starting to see deaths and very high kH/pH values...hummm...

*Mar. 1:*
Added Hygrophila pinnatifida, 1 Otocinclus & 2 Micro/Chili Rasboras
Removed Christmas moss tree (temporarily for about 1 month)

*Before 30% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 205ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 14 / gH: 15

*After 30% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 134ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 9 / gH: 9
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - most of the time - (0.5-1 bps)


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Mar. 1st*


----------



## locoyokel (Feb 25, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> Thank you. I am glad I could inspire you to join us on Planted Tank! I love it here. Everyone had been extremely nice, helpful and even caring. You should start a journal and share with us your journey. I am thinking of creating a journal ALL 12G long aquariums so we can all see each other's designs and inspire even more others such as yourself to be part of the group : )
> 
> To answer your questions directly, I believe any type of light can be used for this tank but it really comes down to what you really want to grow/plant. For me my lights are (to my judgement) perfect for my tank since its bright enough and strong enough to grow HC and Downoi but not too much where algae would be a problem. As for the link you got there, that is similar to what I have :hihi:


Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the Hagen Glo I mentioned simply because it is equipped with hardware to hang, so if something isn't quite right with the light intensity, that always leaves me the option of raising or lowering the lamp. 

I'll post a journal as soon as I can. I'm starting this process pretty darn slowly and deliberately . So, all I have right now is the empty tank. Again, beautiful tank you made. Great work.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

locoyokel said:


> Thanks. I think I'm going to go with the Hagen Glo I mentioned simply because it is equipped with hardware to hang, so if something isn't quite right with the light intensity, that always leaves me the option of raising or lowering the lamp.
> 
> I'll post a journal as soon as I can. I'm starting this process pretty darn slowly and deliberately . So, all I have right now is the empty tank. Again, beautiful tank you made. Great work.


Sounds like you got a great plan going on with the lights. Being able to adjust its height is the best since you never know when is it "perfect" height. I just happen to be VERY lucky with mines : )

When you do post a journal, be sure to post that link on here :hihi: I posted awhile back somewhere that I wanted to start a journal where all 12 gallon planted tanks can post their pictures and share with everyone with the same tank/interest. So besides updating their own journal, they can post a couple of updated pictures in that "12G journal" once in awhile so everyone with the same tank could see, learn and share :biggrin:


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Amazing, and I love it. I have been.
What's the thickness of HC?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Amazing, and I love it. I have been.
> What's the thickness of HC?


The HC is pretty thick right now. Its only missing at the parts where the tree used to be. I will give it about 1 month to fill in that area before introducing a new moss tree. That one is actually my bf's project and I believe this time the tree will be using weeping moss so it looks more "nano tank compatible". We have seen nano tanks recently from a LFS and they used weeping moss. Looks really great so what is the route we are going


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is such a slick and well thought out setup. The LED backlighting is really effective at enhancing the illusion of a horizon.


----------



## locoyokel (Feb 25, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> When you do post a journal, be sure to post that link on here :hihi: I posted awhile back somewhere that I wanted to start a journal where all 12 gallon planted tanks can post their pictures and share with everyone with the same tank/interest. So besides updating their own journal, they can post a couple of updated pictures in that "12G journal" once in awhile so everyone with the same tank could see, learn and share :biggrin:


Absolutely. Sounds like a good idea. From the perspective of someone just starting out, it is both inspiring and technically helpful to see the many different ways people go about successfully starting to plant a specific tank, so that one comes away with a better idea of what will work, and what commercial and diy options are available. When I get started I will be sure to post the results on this BB.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

locoyokel said:


> Absolutely. Sounds like a good idea. From the perspective of someone just starting out, it is both inspiring and technically helpful to see the many different ways people go about successfully starting to plant a specific tank, so that one comes away with a better idea of what will work, and what commercial and diy options are available. When I get started I will be sure to post the results on this BB.


Finally did it! http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/168088-got-12-gallon-long-rimless-mr.html :angel:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

inka4041 said:


> This is such a slick and well thought out setup. The LED backlighting is really effective at enhancing the illusion of a horizon.


Thank you. The LED's at first looked bad because the plant growth was bare to the substrate but not that is about 1 inch about it, the LED "blends" much nicer acting like a true backlit so I am very happy with its outcome :icon_wink


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> The HC is pretty thick right now. Its only missing at the parts where the tree used to be. I will give it about 1 month to fill in that area before introducing a new moss tree. That one is actually my bf's project and I believe this time the tree will be using weeping moss so it looks more "nano tank compatible". We have seen nano tanks recently from a LFS and they used weeping moss. Looks really great so what is the route we are going


So if this is your bf's project, where is yours then???:hihi::hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> So if this is your bf's project, where is yours then???:hihi::hihi:


My bf's project is the tree. Mine is growing out HC immersed to fill the side I pulled out all the M. Minuta from. Looks like another 10 days or so and it'll be ready : )

Crossing my fingers...


----------



## Carriegiesler (Feb 11, 2012)

Great Thread! Very informative will definitly be following. 
Also one killer scape.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> My bf's project is the tree. Mine is growing out HC immersed to fill the side I pulled out all the M. Minuta from. Looks like another 10 days or so and it'll be ready : )
> 
> Crossing my fingers...


Oh, so it's 1 tank, and for both of you roud:. I think you did a better job on this project. Shhhh.......don't tell him :icon_twis. 10 days is around the corner.

Do you dose this tank? I dont remember, I think you said without. I forgot.:hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Carriegiesler said:


> Great Thread! Very informative will definitly be following.
> Also one killer scape.


Thanks! :icon_bigg



green_valley said:


> Oh, so it's 1 tank, and for both of you roud:. I think you did a better job on this project. Shhhh.......don't tell him :icon_twis. 10 days is around the corner.
> 
> Do you dose this tank? I dont remember, I think you said without. I forgot.:hihi:


Don't worry he will never know. Lol 

I did for 1 month but at the same time my CRS's started to die so I stopped. I'll have to wait for awhile to see and if everything is alright again I'll be dosing again but very mildly.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Look @ what I got from H4n!*

Actually it arrived earlier this week but had been a little busy with things so didn't get a chance to snap a picture yet. Here it is. Snug fit! Temp place to put it :hihi:

*The RAOK I won from H4n :bounce: Thanks again Han!
My bf, myself and our babies thank you! :icon_wink *


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

LOL great positioning on the feeder dish. Where do you think you'll permanently place it?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> LOL great positioning on the feeder dish. Where do you think you'll permanently place it?


Most likely it'll be right under my tree when I relocate it. If it doesn't fit I am afraid I'll have to put this with my new 17G Mr. Aqua since this tank really won't have any "empty" spaces once I plant the entire right side with HC :icon_frow


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Okay, I really want to know how you make the fan, and what is the Hydor Pico Evolution 200 Mini Pump for? 

LOL your tank are beautiful and it is because you and other that owe one of the Mr. Aqua long makes me want to get one too! Where did you get yours btw?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> Okay, I really want to know how you make the fan, and what is the Hydor Pico Evolution 200 Mini Pump for?
> 
> LOL your tank are beautiful and it is because you and other that owe one of the Mr. Aqua long makes me want to get one too! Where did you get yours btw?


Lol. I have no idea. The fan is totally my bf's thing. Anyways by mid-April it should be warming up and I believe that is when the fan will be hooked up again. I'll ask if my bf for you. In regards to the pump, used it for awhile but I no longer need it 

Thanks for the compliments. You should order one! I believe MarineDepot has them for the cheapest right now. Not too sure though but once in awhile they provide free shipping with coupon codes so just be on the lookout


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Berried Snowballs!*

It had only been about 2 weeks since I've gotten them and I already got 2 berried females! Here is one of them


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> It had only been about 2 weeks since I've gotten them and I already got 2 berried females! Here is one of them


Are they blue rili from ohbaby?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> Are they blue rili from ohbaby?


No, they are from Victor :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Apr. 1st Update (10% WC)*

The long awaited update, or at least I thought this update was really long. HC struggled to stay green because I don't trim them enough and they start to rot at the bottom as you can see. Got it trimmed really low, and now I am upping my CO2 and start to dose more regularly to see if it would help.

*Dosing Liquid Fert:*
Root Medic oneSTEP Solution - M/W/F (4 pumps each)
SeaChem Flourish: Iron/Nitrogen/Phosphorus - Tu/Thur (Dosed as recommended)

*Apr. 1:*
Added Weeping Moss Tree, Emersed HC, 10 Snowball Shrimps and an additional Zoomed 501 Filter

*Before 10% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 195ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 10 / gH: 10

*After 10% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 150ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 9 / gH: 9
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - ALL of the time - (1-1.5 bps)









*Emersed HC (Day 1 Submersed)*



*Root Rot Shot #1*





*Root Rot Shot #2*


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> No, they are from Victor :hihi:


Was your blue rili like blue pearl ? LOL 

Mine looks like blue pearl.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of Feb. 1st*


----------



## yellowsno (May 15, 2011)

with that set up with the light periods dosing and constant co2 any algae problem?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Before the tank went without CO2 for about 1 week no, but soon after it did and since then its showing algae so I just hope over time with increased CO2 and dosage that it'll go away. I guess with algae you can only play trial and error


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Tried dosing a little bit of excel?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jingleberry said:


> Tried dosing a little bit of excel?


I try not to resort to that if I could help it because I have read many times that somehow Excel and shrimps don't really mix. If by next update I am still getting some algae here and there then I'll start doing that :icon_mrgr


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

I really want to know how you DIY your fan!! LOL


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> I really want to know how you DIY your fan!! LOL


+1 please share your diy fan


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're using the support leg/clip/clamp that Fluval and Finnex use for their small light fixtures. 



sunyang730 said:


> I really want to know how you DIY your fan!! LOL


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Can this type of clamp be purchased separately?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> They're using the support leg/clip/clamp that Fluval and Finnex use for their small light fixtures.


Thanks for answering that for me Jake. Was going to do that this morning so everyone could hopefully benefit from it :hihi:

Yes, the leg support that works best are these two:

*Better for Nano tanks.*










*Better for 12G and up.*












jingleberry said:


> Can this type of clamp be purchased separately?


Up to date, I haven't been able to find any online resource that sells the clamps alone. It'll have to be from your broken lamp fixture or something


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

:icon_frow It's too bad I can't justify spending ~$30 on a lamp just for the clamp. Maybe I can come up with some other contraption.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

jingleberry said:


> :icon_frow It's too bad I can't justify spending ~$30 on a lamp just for the clamp. Maybe I can come up with some other contraption.


I totally agree. At least you know what to do now if one of your light fixtures stop working you could use the clamp for something :icon_wink


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think seeing this portion of a clamp light being used to hold up a fan is great for DIYers.

It also opens up the possibility that some really crafty folks with a few pieces of acrylic could make their own "fan holders" to attach to tanks like this. I'm pretty sure someone needs to make that happen.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Neo, do you really think that the rotting was caused by "not" trimming? Because I have seen some thicker HC and they were not even rotting at all. How is your water circulation?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

green_valley said:


> Neo, do you really think that the rotting was caused by "not" trimming? Because I have seen some thicker HC and they were not even rotting at all. How is your water circulation?


I believe its a result of two things. Not trimming AND no HC for 1 week. In that 1 week period, I believe the bottom portion suffers the most hence rotting from the root. Hopefully that is the case. We will certainly know in a couple weeks time


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/833/img2783zq.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/img2787m.jpg/
> 
> ...


All I can say is pimpin sticker


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> All I can say is pimpin sticker


Lol. Something my bf got awhile back for his tanks that he never used. Just found it recently and decided to stick it on for decoration purposes :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Look @ what I got from PC1!*

*The RAOK I won from PC1! :bounce: Thanks again Rafael!
My shrimps in hard waters would be so thankful for this :icon_wink *



There are no directions on dosage on it so I will have to try to find more info online about how to use it :hihi:


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Baby Snowballs!*

Took this about a week ago, but been too busy to upload. Here they are! 

Can you spot the baby Snowball in this photo? 


This was only a couple days ago:


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aw when did you add mosquito rasboras into this awesome tank ?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Aw when did you add mosquito rasboras into this awesome tank ?


This happened about a couple months ago? Only 2 though so I don't think they'll really harass the baby shrimps...will they?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have 6x in each 10g tank and I have babies there. So I don't see an issue with them. Why did you add 2 into your tank?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just wondering, do you have any problem with growing at the middle part of the tank? It seems like the light does not go to the middle part. I want to copy your setup but just want to make sure that my plants will grow


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> I have 6x in each 10g tank and I have babies there. So I don't see an issue with them. Why did you add 2 into your tank?


Lol. I originally got 3, but one jumped out and dried up. Found him/her like a month later  Yeah good to know you have good experiences with them. Hope the 2 won't be eating any of my baby shrimpies. If I ever do see it, even once and they will be donated 



sunyang730 said:


> Just wondering, do you have any problem with growing at the middle part of the tank? It seems like the light does not go to the middle part. I want to copy your setup but just want to make sure that my plants will grow


The HC grows fine in the middle  In regards to copying my setup, feel free, but you need to name your tank _*Miss My's 12G Long Remix*_ or something. LOL!!! J/k :biggrin:


----------



## DeepLurker (Apr 27, 2012)

This is a beautiful tank and a great size.

This is the first i see of tanks this size and now i want one .
I doubt it would be near as nice though.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

DeepLurker said:


> This is a beautiful tank and a great size.
> 
> This is the first i see of tanks this size and now i want one .
> I doubt it would be near as nice though.


Thank you! You should you should! Join our fast growing club 
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/168088-raok-offered-got-12-gallon-long.html


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*FTS as of May. 1st*


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

*May. 1st Update (10% WC)*

The HC is taking this tank to a different direction than I imagined it. I wanted it to be green and spreading all over but most seems to grow just vertically which is a sign of night enough light. However there is algae in certain areas. This could either mean that its not enough flow or not enough nutrients but dosing makes it worse. My bf took care of the flow and I stopped dosing so lets see how it goes for the next monthly update 

*Dosing Liquid Fert:* STOPPED. Algae got more intense so stopped it since last week. It appears to be better without dosing. We'll see how it goes after this month with no dosing.

*May. 1:*
Added SS Mesh Prefilters

*Before 10% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 200ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 11 / gH: 12

*After 10% H20 Change:*
* TDS: 150ppm 
* Chlorine: 0
* Ammonia: 0
* Nitrate/Nitrite: 0 / 0
* Temp: 68-72F
* pH: 6.5-6.8
* kH: 9 / gH: 10
* Lights on 8 hours per day (10:00AM-12:30AM) (3:00PM-5:30PM) & (8:30PM-11:30PM)
* CO2 is ON - ALL of the time - (1-1.5 bps)


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Didn't you have CRS in this tank? how come the gh/kh skyrocketed


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dasob85 said:


> Didn't you have CRS in this tank? how come the gh/kh skyrocketed


I used to awhile back. For awhile the high values did not get to them, but I guess eventually it did so yeah. So far this tanks is great for Neo's. Breeding like crazy and loving it


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh... I thought you solved it by taking out the rocks. neos must be happy though, such a nice tank


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

dasob85 said:


> Oh... I thought you solved it by taking out the rocks. neos must be happy though, such a nice tank


The rocks is a big part of my theme if I took them out its not really what I am after anymore essentially. Oh well, I guess its paradise for Neo's then


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Can I ask where you got the little bridge? I've been looking for something but most of what I'm finding is too big. LOVE this tank and frequently stop by this thread just to look at it


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Can I ask where you got the little bridge? I've been looking for something but most of what I'm finding is too big. LOVE this tank and frequently stop by this thread just to look at it


I hope I am not a heartbreaker, but my bf and I tore down the tank and redid the tank entirely earlier this month. Will post updates on it starting July 1st 

If you like next time I am @ Walmart if I see it I'll buy it for you. Just pay shipping and actual cost of the item :biggrin:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> I hope I am not a heartbreaker, but my bf and I tore down the tank and redid the tank entirely earlier this month. Will post updates on it starting July 1st
> 
> If you like next time I am @ Walmart if I see it I'll buy it for you. Just pay shipping and actual cost of the item :biggrin:


A little part of me just died........

How's the flow with the zoomed? I'm thinking of adding one to the end of my 12 long.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> A little part of me just died........


I hope the new setup will help :hihi:



Bananariot said:


> How's the flow with the zoomed? I'm thinking of adding one to the end of my 12 long.


1 is not enough. 2 is just perfect


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

NeoShrimp said:


> I hope the new setup will help :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 is not enough. 2 is just perfect


Oh I have a 2213 running atm too, also may be using a zoomed on a new setup later this summer 5-8 gal rimless, 12 long may be too hard to move to school and back


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Pictures of new setup!!! I really liked the old look though  Like an asian rice paddy field.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the FTS pic.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Pictures of new setup!!! I really liked the old look though  Like an asian rice paddy field.


I did too, but it went bad with algae and I couldn't keep any other type of shrimps in there without dying other than Neo's so I figured its a good time to redo everything. Limited space in my apartment so I want to keep at least 2 types of shrimps in every tank 



green_valley said:


> Love the FTS pic.


Its coming along


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Updated will be posted shortly


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Falling asleep waiting lol.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Falling asleep waiting lol.


Uh oh! Don't wait for me. Lol. I am about to go to bed soon, I'll upload the pictures tomorrow


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Fell asleep waiting lol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for making everyone wait. I will upload the images soon... HEHE


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.................


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

haha


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, but here is the teaser. FTS won't be available until August 1st. :hihi:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Snowball shrimp?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Bananariot said:


> Snowball shrimp?


yeap! I love those little bugers. The eggs looks like little snowballs


----------



## Jegli09 (Jul 25, 2012)

I want a 12 gallon long so bad!


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

awwwwwwww they're SO cute!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

if_fishes_were_wishes said:


> awwwwwwww they're SO cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

So it's the 13th......wheres my FTS


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

LoL


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

:hihi:


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Your scape is looking amazing! Really, really nice.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

FTS! lololol


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

I am moving out soon so will be taking down all my tanks including this one unfortunately  Getting ready for pharmacy school so won't be keeping any tanks. If any it will just be a small very basic tank


----------



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh no! What are you going to do with all your tanks and shrimp? sad to see this and your 17g go. They're very pretty.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Gratz on your pharmacy school! Btw are you coming up north?


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes I am sad too. Cutting down is never easy but its not like I won't have ANY in Pharm-school. I'll have at least ONE mini tank


----------



## cmathews95 (Jan 4, 2013)

can't wait to see your tank with your moss carpet grown out. gonna look epic


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

cmathews95 said:


> can't wait to see your tank with your moss carpet grown out. gonna look epic


It would be really nice but unfortunately this tank isn't with me anymore


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

Too bad it's not with you anymore  
Really wanted to see more of this tank! Really unique.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

With enough pressure, I think folks could convince her to start up another tank.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> With enough pressure, I think folks could convince her to start up another tank.


Lol she got the talent! Maybe will set up something more unique!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Dugsul808 said:


> Too bad it's not with you anymore
> Really wanted to see more of this tank! Really unique.


Thanks! Working on one with my bf. It's his but looks like I will be working with him on this one before I leave for school 



somewhatshocked said:


> With enough pressure, I think folks could convince her to start up another tank.


I know! That is why I am working on it with my bf. Bought him one with the intent for his own design 100% :hihi:



Dugsul808 said:


> Lol she got the talent! Maybe will set up something more unique!


Thanks. Hopefully when this one's ready it would be equally nice? Let's hope I can keep up to my old standards :hihi:


----------

